# Shoshie stacks it on



## Shosh

What looks better? I am thinking of just loving and embracing my new jiggly shape.

View attachment l_5658d9ec45685ddfe9e8f63b811f34f5.jpg


Susannah in 2008 with my glorious nephew Marcus

View attachment Resized.jpg


Susannah in 2009 this past weekend.


----------



## succubus_dxb

Why are you asking us?! Depends how you feel about yourself


----------



## Shosh

I think I am tired of fighting my natural shape. I am a fatty. I come from a family of fatties. I am exhausted with having to worry about it all the time.
This is who I am.
I want to feel good about myself.


----------



## Ivy

i think that you are perfectly beautiful either way, sweetpea.


----------



## succubus_dxb

Susannah said:


> I think I am tired of fighting my natural shape. I am a fatty. I come from a family of fatties. I am exhausted with having to worry about it all the time.
> This is who I am.
> I want to feel good about myself.



Well you're certainly in the right place  As long as YOU are happy, and you don't feel you're jeopardising your health, confidence, happiness, etc- do whatever you want! x


----------



## Shosh

Ivy said:


> i think that you are perfectly beautiful either way, sweetpea.



Thanks Ivy.



succubus_dxb said:


> Well you're certainly in the right place  As long as YOU are happy, and you don't feel you're jeopardising your health, confidence, happiness, etc- do whatever you want! x



I do not plan to put on much more weight than this, for obvious reasons I have to be careful with that, I just think that I am sick of fighting to be a weight that my body seems to reject.


----------



## prettysteve

Miss Susannah : You look as gorgeous as ever! I love ever pound you have gained you sexy aussy lady. You are one of the sexiest phat aussy ladies on Dims!:wubu:


----------



## Reggiano

Shoshie, you are beautiful now, and before, and I'm sure you were beautiful when you were fat. It's always nice when a woman gains back weight that she lost, and that cute little belly you are showing off there is particularly adorable. I hope you had a good time growing it.  

Reg.


----------



## Belly4u2

You are very pretty fat. You are very pretty thin. Do what is best for you. If you feel more comfortable with life with a little weight and less worry go for it.


----------



## Markt

you look extremely sexy when you are more cuddly...


----------



## Pixelpops

Your hair is gorgeous in both pictures. A little off topic, I'm sorry, but it needed saying!


----------



## MisterGuy

I think you look better fatter, but I like fat women, so there you go. Also, imo, fighting a pitched constant battle against what your body naturally wants to do is not a good way to live, and the mental stress it causes might very well offset whatever health advantages there are to being thinner. I'm naturally thin, and although I find weight gain quite erotic, it would be a terrible, unpleasant uphill battle for me to try to gain weight.

Of course, as others have already stated, only you know what's best for you.


----------



## KHayes666

If you're happy I'm happy.

*kisses your cheek*


----------



## Ned Sonntag

Susannah said:


> I think I am tired of fighting my natural shape. I am a fatty. I come from a family of fatties. I am exhausted with having to worry about it all the time.
> This is who I am.
> I want to feel good about myself.


 I think on these pages we've touched a great number of times about life conditions on the steppes and in the shtetls that 'bred' the Ashkenazim for sharp wits and economic use of calories to survive tough winters... we wouldn't have a Size Acceptance Movement without this small-yet-crucial:bow: segment of the American, erm, Australian populace... so wear those plump pounds l'chaim-ishly!!!:smitten:


----------



## Weeze

KHayes666 said:


> If you're happy I'm happy.
> 
> *kisses your cheek*



i'm agreeing with hayes... again.

seriously shosh. you're a great lady  just do what feels right.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood

Size, shape, and other factors may be interesting, but in the final analysis they're irrelevant: if you're beautiful, you're beautiful. And you're beautiful.


----------



## morepushing13

I thought I remembered your story from another thread about being bigger and losing. Feeling comfortable in your own skin is what's important and you seem to be tired of trying to maintain something in your life that you don't care about/don't want too. Regardless of what we say or anyone in your community/family/anyone...are you comfortable with yourself...that is your answer...


----------



## Jay West Coast

I feel in agreement with just about everyone above. Honestly, this is a place where if you feel like you're naturally meant to be fat, we're all about you loving yourself this way and spending your energies on more productive things. 

If you woke up one day and loved the way you looked, what would you spend all your leftover energy on?


----------



## SocialbFly

Susannah said:


> What looks better? I am thinking of just loving and embracing my new jiggly shape.
> 
> View attachment 64354
> 
> 
> Susannah in 2008 with my glorious nephew Marcus
> 
> View attachment 64355
> 
> 
> Susannah in 2009 this past weekend.



Honey, this is meant with the gentlest of responses...you have enough to worry about, stop worrying about the waistline for a while...hugs, one step, one day at a time..


----------



## Totmacher

I could tell you my opinion, but I must preface it with the statement/disclaimer that I live about 12,000 miles (19,200 km) away and - like everyone else here - will probably not speak to you much outside of this thread let alone end up being someone who's opinion matters in your life. As long as you can go look at yourself and go out in public without feeling like everybody is looking at your with disapproval you're ahead of the game. That being said I pick jiggly  .


----------



## dan

Your new physique looks fine. If you like also eat away.....Stay healthy also for your bundle of joy..


----------



## Shosh

Thanks friends for the advice. I think I need to let myself just be awhile.
So tonight I ate lasagne for dinner, followed by butterscotch pudding that I made for desert!

:kiss2:


----------



## forced into delurking

I am always a step slow on posting. But in both pictures you are a beautiful young lady and as long as you are happy that is what should matter. Out of curiousity, did you have any leftovers of the lasagne?


----------



## Fat_Edd

Susannah said:


> Thanks friends for the advice. I think I need to let myself just be awhile.
> So tonight I ate lasagne for dinner, followed by butterscotch pudding that I made for desert!
> 
> :kiss2:




I hope that you can relax and enjoy your life. Nature has a great way of balancing everything it looks like nature wants you to be a big girl :eat2::wubu:


----------



## Shosh

I think that my mother does not approve of any of her children gaining weight.
I think the only reason my family are not on me about my weight gain is due to my illness. If I was not sick they would be more on me about it.

The strange thing is that we are all fatties fighting our weight.

I have only recently reunited with my mother after a very long estrangement.

Already I can tell that she expects me to live up to certain standards.

Fuck it.


----------



## morepushing13

Fuck it.[/QUOTE said:


> That's the right attitude about what other people think...to borrow an old saying..."what you eat doesn't make them shit" so it's probably better if they let you worry about whether your happy with your own self image and stop to think how they may be deterring that by the comments


----------



## Russ2d

I


> think I am tired of fighting my natural shape. I am a fatty. I come from a family of fatties. I am exhausted with having to worry about it all the time.
> This is who I am.
> I want to feel good about myself.




Good for you Susannah- the world can NEVER have too many beautiful fat women in it!! Embrace nature and be free :eat1:


----------



## Saxphon

Susannah, you are a very beautiful woman. The extra curves look well on you. Just enjoy being you, and if that means you have an extra helping of lasagna, then so be it.


----------



## ToniTails

oh c'mon that's not fat--- its just a lil icing on a cake


----------



## bmann0413

Well, I think you look amazing no matter what, Susannah. It all matters if you're happy. :happy:


----------



## Jon Blaze

Ivy said:


> i think that you are perfectly beautiful either way, sweetpea.



+1 to that. :bow:


----------



## Nspens

Looking great!


----------



## Shosh

Thanks everybody. I am really enjoying my extra winter weight, and eating whatever I want for a change.


----------



## Tracii

Good for you Suz a pound or two here and there looks great on you.


----------



## KuroBara

Susannah said:


> I think I am tired of fighting my natural shape. I am a fatty. I come from a family of fatties. I am exhausted with having to worry about it all the time.
> This is who I am.
> I want to feel good about myself.


 
You're gorgeous either way, dear!! You know that. Still, don't accept the way you look because you're tired of how you look; accept the way you look because you look hotter than a grilled kangaroo!!

**All apologies to any kangaroo lovers, grilled or otherwise


----------



## bigwideland

Susannah said:


> Thanks everybody. I am really enjoying my extra winter weight, and eating whatever I want for a change.



As a fellow Ozzie, I say go for it, as the old saying goes you can not please every one may as well please yourself.


----------



## Mathias

I love that picture Susannah! It's great that you're doing what you want and are happy! :happy:


----------



## Nspens

And you being happy is what counts over everything.


----------



## Mikey

Susannah said:


> I think I am tired of fighting my natural shape. I am a fatty. I come from a family of fatties. I am exhausted with having to worry about it all the time.
> This is who I am.
> I want to feel good about myself.



Go for it!!! Stop fighting who you really are and love yourself for who you really are. Fat or thin you are beautiful and deep down it sounds like fat is what you want to be, so enjoy...we sure will!!! :kiss2:


----------



## Shosh

Mikey said:


> Go for it!!! Stop fighting who you really are and love yourself for who you really are. Fat or thin you are beautiful and deep down it sounds like fat is what you want to be, so enjoy...we sure will!!! :kiss2:



Thanks Mikey. I knew you would approve.:kiss2:

I love the way my thighs look especially now. They have all filled out again.

You know what I was not happy when I lost all that weight, it was not some magical Nirvana.

I want to thank Conrad at this point because without Dims I would not have become more at peace with myself.
I have stopped comparing myself to other women now, and wishing I was somebody else.
That is very liberating.


----------



## joswitch

Susannah said:


> Thanks Mikey. I knew you would approve.:kiss2:
> 
> I love the way my thighs look especially now. They have all filled out again.
> 
> You know what I was not happy when I lost all that weight, it was not some magical Nirvana.
> 
> I want to thank Conrad at this point because without Dims I would not have become more at peace with myself.
> I have stopped comparing myself to other women now, and wishing I was somebody else.
> That is very liberating.


 Good for you! Oh and jiggly really suits ya! *hugs*


----------



## Still a Skye fan

You're a lovely lady at any size, Susannah.

I know, i'm just repeating what others have said but as long as YOU'RE happy with yourself, healthy, comfortable and all that good stuff, who gives a damn what your scale says?

Hugs

Dennis


----------



## Scorsese86

Susannah... at any weight, at any age, at any day, at anything at all... you're gorgeous!


----------



## Shosh

joswitch said:


> Good for you! Oh and jiggly really suits ya! *hugs*



Haha! Thank you so much.



Still a Skye fan said:


> You're a lovely lady at any size, Susannah.
> 
> I know, i'm just repeating what others have said but as long as YOU'RE happy with yourself, healthy, comfortable and all that good stuff, who gives a damn what your scale says?
> 
> Hugs
> 
> Dennis



Thanks Dennis.



Scorsese86 said:


> Susannah... at any weight, at any age, at any day, at anything at all... you're gorgeous!



Thanks sweets.:kiss2:

Thanks everybody else for your thoughts too.


----------



## Tau

You are glorious :wubu:


----------



## rustydog7

I love the bigger you. Quit worrying about it and just be who you are.


----------



## Shosh

Yep, I am officially a chunkey monkey.

View attachment resized.jpg


----------



## chaoticfate13

your ment to be a 
chunky monkey looking great

beautiful


----------



## Tania

You look good. So long as you're feeling great and the gain isn't affecting your health negatively, I think you're right to stop beating yourself up over it.


----------



## AlethaBBW

Susannah said:


> Yep, I am officially a chunkey monkey.
> 
> View attachment 70553



I think you look fantastic!


----------



## Shosh

Thanks friends for the nice comments.
I actually feel happier with my body when it is fuller and rounder, with extra pounds.
When I lost all my weight I felt and looked sick all the time. I like that my thighs have filled out again, and they are quite wobbly and plump again.


----------



## 1300 Class

Rock on, looking fantastic!


----------



## Shosh

Australian Lord said:


> Rock on, looking fantastic!



Thank you sweets.


----------



## Mikey

Susannah said:


> Yep, I am officially a chunkey monkey.
> 
> View attachment 70553



...and looking MARVELOUS!!!!:smitten:


----------



## Mikey

Susannah said:


> Thanks friends for the nice comments.
> I actually feel happier with my body when it is fuller and rounder, with extra pounds.
> When I lost all my weight I felt and looked sick all the time. I like that my thighs have filled out again, and they are quite wobbly and plump again.



TEASE!!!


----------



## Crystal

So beautiful, Shoshie. Such a winning smile, too.


----------



## KHayes666

Susannah said:


> Thanks friends for the nice comments.
> I actually feel happier with my body when it is fuller and rounder, with extra pounds.
> When I lost all my weight I felt and looked sick all the time. I like that my thighs have filled out again, and they are quite wobbly and plump again.



You look fine no matter what ;-)


----------



## Diego

You look sooo good with the weight add on


----------



## samestar

Shosh... you look amazing! Don't fight it.. just go with however your weight goes. be natural and all will be well!!!


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Fatty.jpg


November 2009. Let the good times roll.


----------



## morepushing13

Someone is looking quite plump again...


----------



## LordSheogorath

Psh I'm not some weak opinionated foo. I like thick women and granted not all thick women are attractive, you Ms. Lady look simply amazing thicker. Seriously, my biased opinion; keep with the jiggly'ness.


----------



## Shosh

Thank you so much for the kind comments.

I am happy with myself.

However I saw my PCP today, and she is not so happy with the weight gain.


----------



## Wagimawr

As long as it's not bringing you down, keep being happy!


----------



## LillyBBBW

Shoshie you look absolutely ravishing darling. You did then, you did then again and you do now. What is most important is how you feel both physically and emotionally. I think you are doing a good thing here by trying to go with happy medium of what is healthiest for you overall. You life and health are so very important abd your beauty shines through no matter what.


----------



## Shosh

LillyBBBW said:


> Shoshie you look absolutely ravishing darling. You did then, you did then again and you do now. What is most important is how you feel both physically and emotionally. I think you are doing a good thing here by trying to go with happy medium of what is healthiest for you overall. You life and health are so very important abd your beauty shines through no matter what.



Such a compliment coming from you. Thank you so much Lilly.


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Fatty Arms.jpg


I love my Fatty Arms.


----------



## morepushing13

Judging by the last couple smiles in these pictures...it seems you might be enjoying plumping back up again!


----------



## wolfpersona

AlethaBBW said:


> I think you look fantastic!



:bow:Beautiful arms:bow:


----------



## Wagimawr

morepushing13 said:


> it seems you might be enjoying plumping back up again!


I know I'm enjoying seeing it!


----------



## OnlineFeeder

2009 of course.


----------



## tonynyc

Shosh said:


> View attachment 73459
> 
> 
> I love my Fatty Arms.



*S*hoosh: :wubu: so do we!!! :smitten: :smitten:


----------



## ktmcts

Yes, we sure do.


----------



## Oldtimer76

You look gorgeous, darling:wubu:


----------



## terry6082

Shosh said:


> View attachment 73459
> 
> 
> I love my Fatty Arms.



You look beautiful (and very happy too!)


----------



## exile in thighville

do we all get our own wg threads? i ate a lot of steak this weekend


----------



## KHayes666

exile in thighville said:


> do we all get our own wg threads? i ate a lot of steak this weekend



Yeah, we also should be entitled to our own personal life threads too. Like I can post about the bank I went to today and how my cat layed down on my kitchen table.

Oh and I had chicken cutlets and a chocolate cream pie for dinner tonight. Dan you'd be proud lol


----------



## LoveBHMS

Post pix plz.

tx.


----------



## Weeze

exile in thighville said:


> do we all get our own wg threads? i ate a lot of steak this weekend



i wuld apresheATE it if u wuld post pix asap. i wuld like 2 c ur HUGE belly. ehehehe.


----------



## exile in thighville

clits for sale


----------



## Shosh

exile in thighville said:


> do we all get our own wg threads? i ate a lot of steak this weekend



Only if you are beautiful. What can I say? I am all that.


----------



## exile in thighville

shit you should have your own forum

i'd have to mod and delete all the threads though


----------



## KHayes666

LoveBHMS said:


> Post pix plz.
> 
> tx.



Um...waiter....could you bring me more pie and cutlets please? Can you use your waiter's memory?


----------



## LoveBHMS

KHayes666 said:


> Um...waiter....could you bring me more pie and cutlets please? Can you use your waiter's memory?



To serve you is my only pleasure. 

Sir.


----------



## KHayes666

LoveBHMS said:


> To serve you is my only pleasure.
> 
> Sir.



woah woah woah.....*looks at my plate and sees a gigantic grapefruit on a bun*.....what is this?


----------



## LoveBHMS

That is your lunch sir.


----------



## Shosh

exile in thighville said:


> shit you should have your own forum
> 
> i'd have to mod and delete all the threads though



Now that is a good idea, sans the mod duties.


----------



## Wagimawr

Don't mind him, Shoshie dear.  Just smother us in more of your sexiness and drown out the whining!


----------



## Shosh

Wagimawr said:


> Don't mind him, Shoshie dear.  Just smother us in more of your sexiness and drown out the whining!



Haha!:kiss2:

Nevermind the haters.


----------



## Wagimawr

Basically. Besides, you make a hot fat girl - show it off!


----------



## mergirl

KHayes666 said:


> Oh and I had chicken cutlets and a chocolate cream pie for dinner tonight. Dan you'd be proud lol



Are you trying to arouse Dan? You dirty little minx!


----------



## Rebel

I'm certain that I can't advise you as to what size would suit you better physically. I can tell you that as you gain weight, you certainly seem more focused!


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

Shosh, you are GORGEOUS!!!


----------



## Shosh

IwannabeVERYfat said:


> Shosh, you are GORGEOUS!!!



Thank you so much.


----------



## rustydog7

Shosh, I think you are georgeous, I glad you are happy with your gain.


----------



## Shosh

rustydog7 said:


> Shosh, I think you are georgeous, I glad you are happy with your gain.



How kind of you to say. Thank you so much.


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Resized.jpg


Pleasantly plump.

My doggie Cindy won first prize at the Castlemaine Dog Show. I am holding the blue ribbon she won.


----------



## Laura2008

Shosh said:


> View attachment 74168
> 
> 
> Pleasantly plump.
> 
> My doggie Cindy won first prize at the Castlemaine Dog Show. I am holding the blue ribbon she won.



Aww you guys look so cute!


----------



## Mikey

Shosh said:


> View attachment 74168
> 
> 
> Pleasantly plump.
> 
> My doggie Cindy won first prize at the Castlemaine Dog Show. I am holding the blue ribbon she won.



Congratulations!!! Cute puppy!!! Even cuter girl!!!


----------



## the_captain

Shosh said:


> Thank you so much for the kind comments.
> 
> I am happy with myself.
> 
> However I saw my PCP today, and she is not so happy with the weight gain.



I know I'm kind of late chiming in here, but I have to say that doctors are the same all over. Every time I go to see mine he wants me to get down to 158 pounds. I tell him, first of all, I haven't weighed that little since the seventh grade, and secondly I couldn't get down to 158 even if I quit eating (which I'm not about to do!) But then my doc is a little dude who probably weighs 98 pounds soaking wet!

Shoshie I think you're beautiful no matter what. As others have said, if you're happy, that's what counts!


----------



## Shosh

the_captain said:


> I know I'm kind of late chiming in here, but I have to say that doctors are the same all over. Every time I go to see mine he wants me to get down to 158 pounds. I tell him, first of all, I haven't weighed that little since the seventh grade, and secondly I couldn't get down to 158 even if I quit eating (which I'm not about to do!) But then my doc is a little dude who probably weighs 98 pounds soaking wet!
> 
> Shoshie I think you're beautiful no matter what. As others have said, if you're happy, that's what counts!



Thank you so much.


----------



## katherine22

Shosh said:


> Thank you so much.



Your fat, you are beautiful and be glad you do not have cancer.


----------



## Shosh

katherine22 said:


> Your fat, you are beautiful and be glad you do not have cancer.



Thanks a lot.


----------



## Shosh

View attachment fatty.jpg


Behold the bulge!

Taken this morning.


----------



## KHayes666

Shosh said:


> View attachment 74515
> 
> 
> Behold the bulge!
> 
> Taken this morning.



Looks good to me, what do you think?


----------



## Shosh

KHayes666 said:


> Looks good to me, what do you think?



Thanks Kevin.


----------



## 1300 Class

Looking super fine'.


----------



## Mikey

Shosh said:


> View attachment 74515
> 
> 
> Behold the bulge!
> 
> Taken this morning.



...and we likey!!! :smitten:


----------



## IwannabeVERYfat

Soooooooooo beautiful you are!!


----------



## Shosh

Australian Lord said:


> Looking super fine'.



Thanks Jack.



Mikey said:


> ...and we likey!!! :smitten:



Thanks Mikey.:kiss2:



IwannabeVERYfat said:


> Soooooooooo beautiful you are!!



So nice of you to say.


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Tis me.jpg


Why have a twig, when you can have the whole tree?


----------



## KHayes666

Shosh said:


> View attachment 74611
> 
> 
> Why have a twig, when you can have the whole tree?



now that's a christmas belly


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Shosh said:


> View attachment 74611
> 
> 
> Why have a twig, when you can have the whole tree?




Very niiiiice! 

That pic also appropriately answers your caption question!


----------



## Jigen

I think you look better with some extra weight. As long as you feel ok with yourself, anything goes.


----------



## Weirdo890

Shosh said:


> View attachment 74611
> 
> 
> Why have a twig, when you can have the whole tree?



Especially when that tree is as drop-dead sexy as you.  :smitten:


----------



## prettysteve

Shosh said:


> View attachment 74611
> 
> 
> Why have a twig, when you can have the whole tree?



Queen Susannah: OMG! I can handle the Whole Tree and throw away the twig at the same time. I just love a Big Sexy Belly especially on a sexy aussy lady like yourself.:wubu:


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Shosh resized.jpg


View attachment Shosh resized 2.jpg


View attachment Shosh resized 3.jpg


It is pretty bloody hot in Australia right now. Summertime!

xoxo

Susannah


----------



## prettysteve

Shosh said:


> View attachment 74954
> 
> 
> View attachment 74955
> 
> 
> View attachment 74956
> 
> 
> It is pretty bloody hot in Australia right now. Summertime!
> 
> xoxo
> 
> Susannah



Queen Susannah: You are definitely looking bloody hot these days! I sure wish I could be there with you to live the easy life. I just love your sexy belly rolls and squishy soft fat arms.Let it all hang out you sexy aussie lady.:bow:


----------



## KHayes666

I guess its payback, 6 months ago I was in extreme heat and now its 20 degrees out. Enjoy the weather while you can lol


----------



## tonynyc

Shosh said:


> View attachment 74954
> 
> 
> View attachment 74955
> 
> 
> View attachment 74956
> 
> 
> It is pretty bloody hot in Australia right now. Summertime!
> 
> xoxo
> 
> Susannah



*S*hosh :wubu: you look great and I like this outfit on you :happy:


----------



## computer

Shosh said:


> View attachment 74954
> 
> 
> View attachment 74955
> 
> 
> View attachment 74956
> 
> 
> It is pretty bloody hot in Australia right now. Summertime!
> 
> xoxo
> 
> Susannah






you look fantastic...your new weight is damn sexy...;-)

greets from Austria..(no kangaroos ;-)


----------



## disconnectedsmile

Shosh said:


> View attachment 74954
> 
> 
> View attachment 74955
> 
> 
> View attachment 74956
> 
> 
> It is pretty bloody hot in Australia right now. Summertime!
> 
> xoxo
> 
> Susannah



you look *FANTASTIC* :wubu:
lovely face, lovely figure, lovely you! :happy:


----------



## degek2001

Wow, what a lovely gain. I like your body, your lovely bellyrolls, fat hips and full arms. Wow, you look great with all that fat.
<3 Henk


----------



## Wagimawr

Shosh said:


> It is pretty bloody hot in Australia right now. Summertime!
> 
> xoxo
> 
> Susannah


Looking fantastic as ever, lovely  just how big will you get?


----------



## rustydog7

Shosh said:


> View attachment 74168
> 
> 
> Pleasantly plump.
> 
> My doggie Cindy won first prize at the Castlemaine Dog Show. I am holding the blue ribbon she won.



Wow you are looking fabulous girl, I love the way you are filling out.:smitten:


----------



## rustydog7

Shosh said:


> View attachment 74515
> 
> 
> Behold the bulge!
> 
> Taken this morning.



Wow, nice buldge I can't wait to see it after the holidays.


----------



## rustydog7

Shosh said:


> View attachment 74954
> 
> 
> View attachment 74955
> 
> 
> View attachment 74956
> 
> 
> It is pretty bloody hot in Australia right now. Summertime!
> 
> xoxo
> 
> Susannah



I love all the rolls in the top pick, you are definitely a beautiful woman.


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Resized grey.jpg


View attachment Phat girl 2.jpg


Phat girl. Taken this morning.


----------



## strataadvance

You are so lovely! I really love to see your name appear on this site with a new posting. Would you mind sharing any details? Regardless of what your current weight might be- you are absolutely stunning!


----------



## Shosh

strataadvance said:


> You are so lovely! I really love to see your name appear on this site with a new posting. Would you mind sharing any details? Regardless of what your current weight might be- you are absolutely stunning!



Thank you so much. What a lovely compliment!

I weigh 300 pounds now. I love my body at this weight. My tummy, my boobs, my bottom and my legs are all very full and fleshy.
I really like how I am filling out clothes now it feels very feminine and womanly.
When people tell me that I have gained weight, I smile and thank them these days.

When I got down to 180 pounds I looked and felt sickly. I look so much better heavier.


----------



## Saxphon

Shosh said:


> Thank you so much. What a lovely compliment!
> 
> I weigh 300 pounds now. I love my body at this weight. My tummy, my boobs, my bottom and my legs are all very full and fleshy.
> I really like how I am filling out clothes now it feels very feminine and womanly.
> When people tell me that I have gained weight, I smile and thank them these days.
> 
> When I got down to 180 pounds I looked and felt sickly. I look so much better heavier.



And, that smile makes those 300 lbs even more lovely. You look so happy. We are glad you are feeling better, and thank you for sharing all of your wonderful posts and beautiful pics.


----------



## Subtlefeeder

Absolutely gorgeous!!!! You are a beautiful woman with a beautiful body!


----------



## Oldtimer76

Shosh said:


> View attachment 83795
> 
> 
> View attachment 83796
> 
> 
> Phat girl. Taken this morning.



You are always so pretty, Shosh!:wubu:


----------



## Shosh

Saxphon said:


> And, that smile makes those 300 lbs even more lovely. You look so happy. We are glad you are feeling better, and thank you for sharing all of your wonderful posts and beautiful pics.


Thank you how sweet of you to say.


Subtlefeeder said:


> Absolutely gorgeous!!!! You are a beautiful woman with a beautiful body!



Thanks so much!



Oldtimer76 said:


> You are always so pretty, Shosh!:wubu:



Thanks Oldtimer. You are always so kind and complimentary to the women here.

xoxo


----------



## Tracii

Gosh you are looking so good at 300, you have gotten more beautiful too.
Getting comfy at that weight was soo easy for me I love it.
I'm soo happy for you.


----------



## Mikey

Shosh said:


> View attachment 83795
> 
> 
> View attachment 83796
> 
> 
> Phat girl. Taken this morning.




Looking gorgeous as ever!!!! :kiss2:


----------



## Noir

I have to agree with everyone! Looking great with the new added pounds


----------



## Fuzzy Necromancer

Gosh, Shosh has really grown. @[email protected]


----------



## Bigjoedo

Shosh,

When I saw your first post back in 2009 I thought you looked great!! 
In these recent pictures you look amazing. :smitten: This weight really suits you, I am happy for you. Keep us posted you beauty from down under.

Bigjoedo


----------



## ICEMANSS00

Looking Great Shosh!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rebit80

You look very beautiful with weight gain...do you plan to grow more?


----------



## rustydog7

OMG Shosh, you are absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## Shosh

View attachment My tummy.jpg


My fat tummy. Taken this evening.

Thank you all so much for the kind comments. This thread has really helped me to feel better about myself, and it has given me confidence.


xo


----------



## 1300 Class

Gotta say, I'm lovin' it.  Super fine.


----------



## strataadvance

Shosh said:


> View attachment 84367
> 
> 
> My fat tummy. Taken this evening.
> 
> Thank you all so much for the kind comments. This thread has really helped me to feel better about myself, and it has given me confidence.
> 
> 
> xo



Absolutely Stunning and Sexy Picture! You are so Gorgeous! I wouldn't mind one bit if a few more pounds come your way. Would you?


----------



## Shosh

strataadvance said:


> Absolutely Stunning and Sexy Picture! You are so Gorgeous! I wouldn't mind one bit if a few more pounds come your way. Would you?



We will see. I am really loving my body at 300 pounds. I feel very beautiful, very feminine.


----------



## Big_Willy_D50

Shosh said:


> View attachment 84367
> 
> 
> My fat tummy. Taken this evening.
> 
> Thank you all so much for the kind comments. This thread has really helped me to feel better about myself, and it has given me confidence.
> 
> 
> xo



You are gorgeous. Never forget that there are loads of folks, both men and women, who love the way you look. Your body is really sexy. Love yourself as we love you.


----------



## Big_Willy_D50

Shosh said:


> View attachment 84367
> 
> 
> My fat tummy. Taken this evening.
> 
> Thank you all so much for the kind comments. This thread has really helped me to feel better about myself, and it has given me confidence.
> 
> 
> xo



You are so appealing. You seem like a wonderful person and I just LOVE your figure.


----------



## Shosh

I made a YouTube video of my fatty arms.

I am proud of who I am, and I feel very beautiful.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BU2k0XpjoeI


----------



## HeavyDuty24

great pictures Shosh! you look like Leah Remini in the face.your eyes speak if that makes since,they are pretty eyes you just feel warm looking at them,and your smile is soft and great.


----------



## Agent 007

Fatty arms, fatty arms, fatty arms... Aw now it's stuck in my head. 

Nice video, Shoshie!


----------



## Shosh

Agent 007 said:


> Fatty arms, fatty arms, fatty arms... Aw now it's stuck in my head.
> 
> Nice video, Shoshie!



Haha.

My friend said she is going to do a fatty arm dance herself now! Lol


----------



## Shosh

BBW baby! Represent!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFEeFCHVRPU


----------



## Paul

Shosh said:


> BBW baby! Represent!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFEeFCHVRPU


 You so adorable Shosh...is that the sound of the ocean I hear in the first video?


----------



## strataadvance

You had me with the very beginning of this thread! And I believe you were much lighter then. But you are absolutely meant to be a BBW. Your face is beautiful no matter what your weight is-but the way it has rounded out lately is nothing but magnificent. And you have such a fabulous hourglass shape. You have every reason in the world to feel the way you do! Best wishes to a lovely person both inside and out! Matt 
ps-if you're a touch above 300 now it wouldn't be the end of the world either.lol


----------



## bmann0413

HeavyDuty24 said:


> great pictures Shosh! you look like* Leah Remini* in the face.



THAT'S who she looks like to me! I was trying to place it, but I just couldn't! Thanks for saying that, HD!


----------



## Shosh

Paul said:


> You so adorable Shosh...is that the sound of the ocean I hear in the first video?


Thank you.


strataadvance said:


> You had me with the very beginning of this thread! And I believe you were much lighter then. But you are absolutely meant to be a BBW. Your face is beautiful no matter what your weight is-but the way it has rounded out lately is nothing but magnificent. And you have such a fabulous hourglass shape. You have every reason in the world to feel the way you do! Best wishes to a lovely person both inside and out! Matt
> ps-if you're a touch above 300 now it wouldn't be the end of the world either.lol


Thanks so much. I think I am a touch above 300 now.


bmann0413 said:


> THAT'S who she looks like to me! I was trying to place it, but I just couldn't! Thanks for saying that, HD!



Thanks Bmann.


----------



## Shosh

I have to laugh because I nearly fell a few times while dancing and twirling in that video.  My balance is not good due to my MS, but I was determined to make a fun video.
My cane was right next to me.
I am not able to walk very far anymore, and I generally use my mobility scooter when I am out and about.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

bmann0413 said:


> THAT'S who she looks like to me! I was trying to place it, but I just couldn't! Thanks for saying that, HD!




haha your welcome man.as an avid King Of Queens watcher and a HUGE Leah fan i knew it all along,but i never said anything.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Shosh said:


> Thanks Bmann.




hey thank me! im the one who said it.


----------



## Webmaster

Shosh said:


> BBW baby! Represent!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mFEeFCHVRPU



This is very, very sweet.


----------



## Shosh

Webmaster said:


> This is very, very sweet.



Thank you so much Conrad.

I have to tell you that a few years ago I could not have made that video. I hid who I was as a BBW, and I let society tell me that I was not beautiful, and I was not good enough as a woman because of my size.

Being at Dimensions has given me so much confidence and I have embraced who I am as a BBW. And guess what, we are beautiful women, we BBW'S AND SSBBW'S.

I found myself giving another BBW advice this morning to just let go and embrace who she is. She has not been exposed to anything like Dimensions, and she still feels bad about herself, because of what society dictates.

I have actually inspired her to make a video as the first step to learning to love herself and feel beautiful at her size.


----------



## Webmaster

I am glad you did (both the video as an expression of yourself and how you feel about yourself, and helping someone else). I know that everyone has a different story to tell, and that we cannot make assumptions about anyone's feelings and motives. But some things just seem inherently right, and so do some actions. Way to go, Shoshie!


----------



## tonynyc

Shosh said:


> Thank you so much Conrad.
> 
> I have to tell you that a few years ago I could not have made that video. I hid who I was as a BBW, and I let society tell me that I was not beautiful, and I was not good enough as a woman because of my size.
> 
> Being at Dimensions has given me so much confidence and I have embraced who I am as a BBW. And guess what, we are beautiful women, we BBW'S AND SSBBW'S.
> 
> I found myself giving another BBW advice this morning to just let go and embrace who she is. She has not been exposed to anything like Dimensions, and she still feels bad about herself, because of what society dictates.
> 
> I have actually inspired her to make a video as the first step to learning to love herself and feel beautiful at her size.



I love the video - you look great :wubu: and it's nice to hear your wonderful accent


----------



## rmjpub

Shosh, it's been great to see you go from shy and apprehensive to completely confident and flaunting it. You truly are amazingly beautiful and electric. My wife is a BBW, and has been growing a bit each year I know her, but she is always ashamed even though she knows my preferences. I wish she could get to this point.


----------



## Shosh

rmjpub said:


> Shosh, it's been great to see you go from shy and apprehensive to completely confident and flaunting it. You truly are amazingly beautiful and electric. My wife is a BBW, and has been growing a bit each year I know her, but she is always ashamed even though she knows my preferences. I wish she could get to this point.



Thank you so much.

Everything that I have done here, namely posting my photos and my videos has been the culmination of a journey of self discovery and becoming proud of who I am.

Everything I have contributed here, I have done so to give even just one other woman the confidence to be who she is, and feel better about herself.


----------



## bigjayne66

Awesome thread ,Shosh,keep up the good work !!:bow:


----------



## Shosh

bigjayne66 said:


> Awesome thread ,Shosh,keep up the good work !!:bow:



That is very kind of you. Thanks so much.


----------



## Tracii

Loved the video Shosh you look very happy and thats what its all about!


----------



## Shosh

Tracii said:


> Loved the video Shosh you look very happy and thats what its all about!



Thanks Tracii. Merry Christmas.


----------



## KuroBara

Shosh, you are amazing, and a great FB game player to boot!!


----------



## Shosh

KuroBara said:


> Shosh, you are amazing, and a great FB game player to boot!!



Haha! Thanks G.


----------



## Shosh

View attachment 2x4.jpg


Taken today. It is hard to take photos of myself.

I am over 300.


----------



## strataadvance

I get to comment first? You look soooo Just Right! Your dress is not straining but it shows off every curve. And your face looks so delightfully soft and beautiful.If it doesn't cause you any hardship-and only if you desire it-will there be a few more lbs. in 2011? Not necessary of course. Just askin. You are a Queen! Matt


----------



## Shosh

strataadvance said:


> I get to comment first? You look soooo Just Right! Your dress is not straining but it shows off every curve. And your face looks so delightfully soft and beautiful.If it doesn't cause you any hardship-and only if you desire it-will there be a few more lbs. in 2011? Not necessary of course. Just askin. You are a Queen! Matt



Thank you so much. You are always very sweet.

I have gained quite a bit in the last few months, and none of my clothes are fitting right now, so yeah they are actually straining.
This dress is made of a softer fabric than say denim.


----------



## imfree

Shosh said:


> I made a YouTube video of my fatty arms.
> 
> I am proud of who I am, and I feel very beautiful.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BU2k0XpjoeI



Very well said and very well executed in video, Shoshie! I wish more people felt the way you do, perhaps your video will be a call to arms for others.


----------



## Oldtimer76

Shosh, you look wonderful in the new picture:wubu:


----------



## Paul

That is a lovely colour on you. Beautiful picture.



Shosh said:


> View attachment 88949
> 
> 
> Taken today. It is hard to take photos of myself.
> 
> I am over 300.


----------



## Mikey

Shosh said:


> View attachment 88949
> 
> 
> Taken today. It is hard to take photos of myself.
> 
> I am over 300.



As always...looking marvelous!!!


----------



## Shosh

Thanks everybody. You are all so kind.


----------



## Wagimawr

Shosh said:


> I have gained quite a bit in the last few months, and none of my clothes are fitting right now, so yeah they are actually straining.


I'm not sure what I enjoy more; the picture, or reading this.


----------



## Oldtimer76

Shosh said:


> Thanks everybody. You are all so kind.



Look who's talking!


----------



## awsomerich

You are a truly beautiful woman, and this picture just how self confident you are.


----------



## zipper21

awsomerich said:


> You are a truly beautiful woman, and this picture just how self confident you are.



x2. Amazing....


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Shosh Lingerie.jpg


Somebody has become a fatty 2x4!


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Shosh lingerie 2.jpg


I am feeling very beautiful these days.


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Shosh lingerie 4.jpg


I will have to make a new video, Fatty legs, Fatty legs, fatty legs!


----------



## Oldtimer76

OMG, you've become quite the fatty indeed:happy:
That is a huge gain you made, babe! Your thighs really have gotten big and take my attention:smitten:


----------



## Oldtimer76

I tried to rep you, but they won't let me, Shosh!


----------



## 1300 Class

Tried to rep, but the system won't let me!!!


----------



## imfree

Shosh said:


> View attachment 89076
> 
> 
> Somebody has become a fatty 2x4!





Oldtimer76 said:


> I tried to rep you, but they won't let me, Shosh!





Australian Lord said:


> Tried to rep, but the system won't let me!!!



Ain't much, but 1 Rep from three Guys should hold 'till the other two get charged-up! Lovely Shoshie!!!:happy:


----------



## Seth Warren

Shosh said:


> View attachment 89078
> 
> 
> I will have to make a new video, Fatty legs, Fatty legs, fatty legs!



Where you are waving them around in the air? Now there's something to look forward to!


----------



## Wagimawr

Wow. I am a FAN.


----------



## strataadvance

God you are so Beautiful! The picture with the tight dress is divine-I wonder how far past 300 lbs you are now? And your legs are fat. But they are also Perfectly shaped. One word for you-Goddess!


----------



## Shosh

Seth Warren said:


> Where you are waving them around in the air? Now there's something to look forward to!


Um I might just wobble them.


Wagimawr said:


> Wow. I am a FAN.


Thanks. 



strataadvance said:


> God you are so Beautiful! The picture with the tight dress is divine-I wonder how far past 300 lbs you are now? And your legs are fat. But they are also Perfectly shaped. One word for you-Goddess!



Thank you so much. I think I am about 320 something like that.


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Lawn seat.jpg


This is what my fat ass did to this wooden lawn seat a few days ago.


----------



## imfree

Shosh said:


> View attachment 89115
> 
> 
> This is what my fat ass did to this wooden lawn seat a few days ago.



Nice iron work on that bench, looks worthy of a good restoration job.


----------



## Mikey

Shosh said:


> View attachment 89077
> 
> 
> I am feeling very beautiful these days.



Be still my heart!!! :wubu:


----------



## Shosh

imfree said:


> Nice iron work on that bench, looks worthy of a good restoration job.



My friend is going to come and put completely new wooden panels on the seat.



Mikey said:


> Be still my heart!!! :wubu:



Thank you Mikey.


----------



## stuffedbellylover

I said it before and say it again... you are a sexy cuddle-abel wombat, Susannah!

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## rebit80

Your increasing weight is looking so good on you Love how you fill out your clothes Are you still gaining?


----------



## Jes

Shosh said:


> View attachment 89115
> 
> 
> This is what my fat ass did to this wooden lawn seat a few days ago.



you should be charging for this. at least make some clips4sale. srsly.


----------



## imfree

Jes said:


> you should be charging for this. at least make some clips4sale. srsly.



Great observation, Jes. Dayumm!!!, I could have shot video of that with THX-like audio. Too bad no one shot it, as that 30 seconds of A/V could have netted millions!:doh:

*It wouldn't have worked. Old, nearly rotten wood breaks too quietly and new wood would not have broken at all!


----------



## rustydog7

Shosh said:


> View attachment 89077
> 
> 
> I am feeling very beautiful these days.



You are so beautiful Shoshie, what an awesome sexy body too. I hope you keep packing it on.:smitten:


----------



## Shosh

Jes said:


> you should be charging for this. at least make some clips4sale. srsly.



Thanks Jes. That is kind of you.

I really just started this thread to help me to feel more confident, and learn to love myself as a fat woman.

I think I will only just share it with people here.


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Scooter pic.jpg


Here I am out and about on my scooter.

I want all women with disabilities to know that we are just as beautiful and just as sexy, as women who do not have disabilities.


----------



## firelord85

Shosh said:


> View attachment 89077
> 
> 
> I am feeling very beautiful these days.



Because you ARE beautiful! :smitten:


----------



## rebit80

Love the profile on the scooter


----------



## wreckless1967

Hmmmm you have truly made scooters sexy, you're a very beautiful well proportioned curvy gal xx


----------



## KHayes666

Shosh said:


> View attachment 89198
> 
> 
> Here I am out and about on my scooter.
> 
> I want all women with disabilities to know that we are just as beautiful and just as sexy, as women who do not have disabilities.



Who said women with disabilities WEREN'T beautiful?


----------



## Shosh

KHayes666 said:


> Who said women with disabilities WEREN'T beautiful?



Some people make us feel like we are not whole women. I have experienced it first hand from some men.


----------



## Paul

Nice scooter Shosh. It is even nicer with a lovely woman riding it.:wubu:



Shosh said:


> View attachment 89198
> 
> 
> Here I am out and about on my scooter.
> 
> I want all women with disabilities to know that we are just as beautiful and just as sexy, as women who do not have disabilities.


----------



## strataadvance

You have such a sexy body and of course a Million Dollar Face. And nice boobs. And incredible legs. I could go one and on! I know someday your gaining will have to come to an end. But I will enjoy the ride as long as it's good for you!


----------



## adolan55

Shosh said:


> View attachment 89198
> 
> 
> Here I am out and about on my scooter.
> 
> I want all women with disabilities to know that we are just as beautiful and just as sexy, as women who do not have disabilities.



You are a gorgeous woman and you on the scooter is adorable!


----------



## Shosh

Paul said:


> Nice scooter Shosh. It is even nicer with a lovely woman riding it.:wubu:


Thank you.


strataadvance said:


> You have such a sexy body and of course a Million Dollar Face. And nice boobs. And incredible legs. I could go one and on! I know someday your gaining will have to come to an end. But I will enjoy the ride as long as it's good for you!


Thanks so much.



adolan55 said:


> You are a gorgeous woman and you on the scooter is adorable!



Very kind of you to say, thanks.


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Resize wet hair.jpg


Here I am out and about around town.


----------



## Oldtimer76

What's not to like about this woman?:blush:


----------



## Webmaster

Seems like only yesterday that I had to gently advise not to see the world in such negative terms, and now Shoshie has over 10,000 posts here.


----------



## Shosh

Webmaster said:


> Seems like only yesterday that I had to gently advise not to see the world in such negative terms, and now Shoshie has over 10,000 posts here.



Yes indeed.

Thanks for that.


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover

Nice pictures!


----------



## Shosh

CurvaceousBBWLover said:


> Nice pictures!



Thanks E.


----------



## KHayes666

Shosh said:


> Some people make us feel like we are not whole women. I have experienced it first hand from some men.



On this forum or in real life?


----------



## Shosh

KHayes666 said:


> On this forum or in real life?



In real life.


----------



## eastcoastfa

You look really great Shosh.


----------



## Shosh

eastcoastfa said:


> You look really great Shosh.



Thank you very much.


----------



## mimosa

Susannah, what sweet development! You are a butterfly. It's all about feeling beautiful and sexy being you. I already knew it all along since the beginning of our friendship. I am glad you found out exactly who you are...Beautiful. YAY!:bow:


----------



## Shosh

mimosa said:


> Susannah, what sweet development! You are a butterfly. It's all about feeling beautiful and sexy being you. I already knew it all along since the beginning of our friendship. I am glad you found out exactly who you are...Beautiful. YAY!:bow:



Thank you my dear sweet friend. Love you.
xo


----------



## Tracii

Lovely as always!!


----------



## Shosh

Tracii said:


> Lovely as always!!



Thanks so much Tracii.


----------



## mimosa

Shosh said:


> Thank you my dear sweet friend. Love you.
> xo




Well, darling. I mean it! Love you too. :kiss2:


----------



## Mikey

Shosh said:


> View attachment 89245
> 
> 
> Here I am out and about around town.



Hubba hubba!! :smitten:


----------



## Shosh

Mikey said:


> Hubba hubba!! :smitten:



Thanks Mikey.


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Fattie legs.jpg


Pink polka dot fatty legs.


----------



## imfree

Shosh said:


> View attachment 89381
> 
> 
> Pink polka dot fatty legs.



Cute piccie:happy:, sorry I can't Rep yet.


----------



## rustydog7

Shosh said:


> View attachment 89381
> 
> 
> Pink polka dot fatty legs.



Loving that dress on you. you are one sexy girl.


----------



## Wagimawr

Shosh said:


>


I see belly rolls!


----------



## Mikey

Shosh said:


> View attachment 89381
> 
> 
> Pink polka dot fatty legs.



YUM!!!!!!! :eat2:


----------



## Oldtimer76

Just gorgeous, Shoshie:wubu:


----------



## KittyKitten

Hey Shoshie! You are so gorgeous as usual! I can't give you any more rep for now!!


----------



## Shosh

imfree said:


> Cute piccie:happy:, sorry I can't Rep yet.


Thanks.


rustydog7 said:


> Loving that dress on you. you are one sexy girl.


Thank you.


Wagimawr said:


> I see belly rolls!


I see em too.



Mikey said:


> YUM!!!!!!! :eat2:



Thanks Mikey.


----------



## Shosh

Oldtimer76 said:


> Just gorgeous, Shoshie:wubu:


Thanks for always being so supportive.



happyface83 said:


> Hey Shoshie! You are so gorgeous as usual! I can't give you any more rep for now!!



Coming from a beauty such as yourself, that means a lot.


----------



## soso

I find it hard to see how someone who looks so good has to try to accept ones self.


----------



## Shosh

soso said:


> I find it hard to see how someone who looks so good has to try to accept ones self.



Well it really has been a journey towards self confidence and self acceptance.

Thanks for you kind words though.

Thanks for making your very first post in my thread too!


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Fats.jpg


I like pretty headbands, and pretty things in general.


----------



## stuffedbellylover

That´s lovely Suzannah!

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## Shosh

stuffedbellylover said:


> That´s lovely Suzannah!
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Chris



Thanks Chris.


----------



## Oldtimer76

Shosh said:


> View attachment 89550
> 
> 
> I like pretty headbands, and pretty things in general.



How pretty can you be:bow:


----------



## Shosh

Oldtimer76 said:


> How pretty can you be:bow:



Thank you so much. I appreciate it.


----------



## Paul

I love your hair Shosh. That is a very pretty picture.


Shosh said:


> View attachment 89550
> 
> 
> I like pretty headbands, and pretty things in general.


----------



## Shosh

Paul said:


> I love your hair Shosh. That is a very pretty picture.



Thank you.


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Cherry 1.jpg


Shoshana with a cherry on top.


----------



## stuffedbellylover

Sweet cherry covering a sweeter wombat belly! 

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Cherry 2.jpg


Someone has been eating lots of cake and pie lately.


----------



## Wagimawr

What a lovely little tummy you've grown there...


----------



## Shosh

Wagimawr said:


> What a lovely little tummy you've grown there...



Todah rabah


----------



## Oldtimer76

These last two pictures are pure sex:happy:
Has your appetite been growing along with your body, Sunshine?:wubu:


----------



## rustydog7

Shosh said:


> View attachment 89245
> 
> 
> Here I am out and about around town.



Oh my, you are so beautiful.


----------



## rustydog7

Shosh said:


> View attachment 89381
> 
> 
> Pink polka dot fatty legs.



Very sexy legs girl.


----------



## rustydog7

Shosh said:


> View attachment 89634
> 
> 
> Someone has been eating lots of cake and pie lately.



Wow so gorgeous, keep eating that cake and pie.


----------



## Jes

I liked the broken chair the most.


----------



## Shosh

Oldtimer76 said:


> These last two pictures are pure sex:happy:
> Has your appetite been growing along with your body, Sunshine?:wubu:


Thanks. I love eating in general.


rustydog7 said:


> Oh my, you are so beautiful.


Thanks Rusty.



rustydog7 said:


> Wow so gorgeous, keep eating that cake and pie.



I will.


----------



## Shosh

Jes said:


> I liked the broken chair the most.[/QUOTE
> 
> Yeah right.
> 
> This thread was started so that I could learn to love myself and feel good about myself as a fat woman.
> 
> Some here had also asked me to have such a thread, as they admire what I do.
> 
> As always it is usually females that want to come and make smart comments, even ones that look innocent on the surface.
> 
> Don't like me and what I do? Don't view the thread, simple.


----------



## KHayes666

Shosh said:


> Jes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the broken chair the most.[/QUOTE
> 
> Yeah right.
> 
> This thread was started so that I could learn to love myself and feel good about myself as a fat woman.
> 
> Some here had also asked me to have such a thread, as they admire what I do.
> 
> As always it is usually females that want to come and make smart comments, even ones that look innocent on the surface.
> 
> Don't like me and what I do? Don't view the thread, simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just to add, are any of the guys that go gaga over your pix defending you in places that are hotbeds for controversy? Like if someone insulted you in front of them are they speaking up on your behalf?
> 
> I say that's 100 times worse than people doing the insulting
Click to expand...


----------



## Shosh

KHayes666 said:


> Shosh said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just to add, are any of the guys that go gaga over your pix defending you in places that are hotbeds for controversy? Like if someone insulted you in front of them are they speaking up on your behalf?
> 
> I say that's 100 times worse than people doing the insulting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have a point Kevin.
> 
> I guess the guys here are scared of questioning some of the females, as they usually get their balls handed to them on a platter if they dare speak out.
Click to expand...


----------



## Shosh

As of today I am 308 pounds.

My height is 5'6.


----------



## imfree

Shosh said:


> View attachment 89550
> 
> 
> I like pretty headbands, and pretty things in general.





Shosh said:


> As of today I am 308 pounds.
> 
> My height is 5'6.



By the looks of your lovely thread, melady, I'd say you've certainly found your groove!:happy:


----------



## Shosh

imfree said:


> By the looks of your lovely thread, melady, I'd say you've certainly found your groove!:happy:



Thank you so much. I appreciate it.


----------



## Jes

Shosh said:


> Jes said:
> 
> 
> 
> I liked the broken chair the most.[/QUOTE
> 
> Yeah right.
> 
> This thread was started so that I could learn to love myself and feel good about myself as a fat woman.
> 
> Some here had also asked me to have such a thread, as they admire what I do.
> 
> As always it is usually females that want to come and make smart comments, even ones that look innocent on the surface.
> 
> Don't like me and what I do? Don't view the thread, simple.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Susannah... If I didn't like the thread, would I be looking at it? Of course not! I love this thread! And of the posts in this thread, I like the broken chair the most. That's all I was saying! Am I not allowed to like it?
Click to expand...


----------



## fatgirlflyin

Shosh said:


> KHayes666 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have a point Kevin.
> 
> I guess the guys here are scared of questioning some of the females, as they usually get their balls handed to them on a platter if they dare speak out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or they couldn't care less about you as a person at all (gasp!) and keep quiet (all the while feeding your ego in private) so that you will continue to post pictures for them to wank to...
Click to expand...


----------



## stuffedbellylover

You are a cute representer of Australia on this board, Susannah! And an inspiration for every lady that is struggling with illness! 

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## Shosh

stuffedbellylover said:


> You are a cute representer of Australia on this board, Susannah! And an inspiration for every lady that is struggling with illness!
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Chris



Thank you so much Chris. I love being Australian. I love my country.

I have decided to make disability be very beautiful and glamorous.

I appreciate your support very much.


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Aus day 1.jpg


January 26th is Australia Day. We celebrated it in the park.
It was a lovely day.

I really am so blessed. I have a wonderful family, many great friends, and I live in a fantastic country.

I have to thank my grandparents for coming to Australia from Hungary.


----------



## Shosh

View attachment 39th.jpg


This pic is from my 39th birthday, May 2009.

My mother made that hat and scarf for me for my birthday, so I had to wear it in the pic. 

I have gained quite a lot since then.


----------



## KHayes666

Shosh said:


> View attachment 89799
> 
> 
> This pic is from my 39th birthday, May 2009.
> 
> My mother made that hat and scarf for me for my birthday, so I had to wear it in the pic.
> 
> *I have gained quite a lot since then.*



That's quite an understatement lol


----------



## Shosh

KHayes666 said:


> That's quite an understatement lol



That year went really quicky from 39 to 40. I love being 40 though. I think I am the happiest I have ever been.

I am loving it.

Thanks Kevin


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Cherry 5.jpg


I love cherries.


----------



## Shosh

Life is good.

I am hoping to go to Israel later this year for my cousin's wedding. That is going to be a wonderful simcha.

It is pretty hot here right now, so I am looking forward to autumn. I seem to cope much better in cooler weather.

xo


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Shosh said:


> View attachment 89381
> 
> 
> Pink polka dot fatty legs.




you are just perfect and hot.:smitten::bow:


----------



## Shosh

HeavyDuty24 said:


> you are just perfect and hot.:smitten::bow:



Thank you.


----------



## stuffedbellylover

> That year went really quicky from 39 to 40. I love being 40 though. I think I am the happiest I have ever been.



I can´t beleive you are 40 already, Susannah! You don´t look that way! I really hope you have my inspirating good health-stabile years in front of you! Maybe they will find a cure for MS in time for you! Always believe in that one, ok? ;-)

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## Oldtimer76

Shosh said:


> View attachment 89835
> 
> 
> I love cherries.



You even make Cherries look sexy:happy:


----------



## Oldtimer76

Shosh said:


> That year went really quicky from 39 to 40. I love being 40 though. I think I am the happiest I have ever been.
> 
> I am loving it.
> 
> Thanks Kevin



Looking still 30 if you ask me...
Btw, ever though about a comparison pictureset to show off your gain over the last two years?:wubu:


----------



## Shosh

Oldtimer76 said:


> Looking still 30 if you ask me...
> Btw, ever though about a comparison pictureset to show off your gain over the last two years?:wubu:



Thank you so much. You are always so kind. 

I should find a few pics to compare actually.


----------



## Oldtimer76

I'm curious, since you've gained so much. Have you set yourself a limit? I can imagine it's not easy to stop growing, but I don't know about your mobility when it comes to your MS... :kiss2:

:bow:


----------



## Shosh

I have been on a journey to self acceptance for many years.

I have struggled with it.

I have had more exposure to mainstream culture than I have to the size acceptance movement, so like many women I have gone back and forth between wanting to conform to what society expects of me and wanting to conform to that, to fit in, and back to accepting who I am as a fat woman.
Many women struggle with this, I am not alone in this.

I think that makes perfect sense. I am certainly not perfect in that regard.
I am only human.

Where am I at with it now? I have become very comfortable in my skin as a fat woman now that I have learned to love myself and my body.

I love being a fat woman.

I am no longer feeling the need to conform to what society expects of me, the need to fit in. 
I think that comes with more exposure to the size acceptance movement, and that can take a number of years.

Those are my thoughts.


----------



## Shosh

Oldtimer76 said:


> I'm curious, since you've gained so much. Have you set yourself a limit? I can imagine it's not easy to stop growing, but I don't know about your mobility when it comes to your MS... :kiss2:
> 
> :bow:



Given that I was crucified for answering this very question on the main board, I think I will take a pass for now.

It looks like I may have met a wonderful man who is an FA.

I think we will explore together how much more weight I wish to gain.

I would like to be beautiful for him and accomodate his wishes and desires, while also keeping my MS in mind.

Does that make sense?

I want to thank you so much. You have always been a strong supporter of mine regardless, and I appreciate that very much.


----------



## Shosh

I wanted everyone here to know that I have been considering starting up a blog or page elsewhere.

I want to thank Conrad for this place and this space, but I am finding it has become too negative and venemous here with some of the members.

I am not sure what form the page will take. I will think about it and get back to all those who are interested via PM as links are not allowed.


----------



## 1300 Class

If you do start a blog, chuck me a PM, so I can follow it via my own blog.


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Bathing suit 2.jpg


Here I am in my bathing suit. Once again it is hard to get my body and face in the shot when I am taking the pic myself.

I think I need a photographer.


----------



## Tracii

You hit it out of the park with the polka dots whats not to love about that pic!!
Soo cute!


----------



## imfree

Shosh said:


> View attachment 89932
> 
> 
> Here I am in my bathing suit. Once again it is hard to get my body and face in the shot when I am taking the pic myself.
> 
> I think I need a photographer.



Shoot!!! Suit looks very nice. I'd love to shoot you in that nice suit with that cool ebay Canon A430 of mine. Australia's a long way from Tenn Loop Ranch:doh:and I can't make that trip on my pension income!!!


----------



## degek2001

Very lovely pic in your bathsuite.:smitten::smitten:
<3 Henk


----------



## stuffedbellylover

Adorable!

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Hospital four.jpg


This photo was taken in the hospital. I have just spent three days there as I was struggling to cope with the heat due to my Multiple Sclerosis.

I just got home a few hours ago.

I am not sure what I am going to do with this thread. I will have to think about it awhile.


----------



## Oldtimer76

Shosh said:


> View attachment 90205
> 
> 
> This photo was taken in the hospital. I have just spent three days there as I was struggling to cope with the heat due to my Multiple Sclerosis.
> 
> I just got home a few hours ago.
> 
> I am not sure what I am going to do with this thread. I will have to think about it awhile.



Damn! You look super beautiful:smitten:
Sorry to hear you deal with your health, sweetest Wish we could do something to make it better for you:kiss2:
Take your time to think about this thread. I would like to keep track on you, hun:bow:


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Shosh said:


> View attachment 90205
> 
> 
> This photo was taken in the hospital. I have just spent three days there as I was struggling to cope with the heat due to my Multiple Sclerosis.
> 
> I just got home a few hours ago.
> 
> I am not sure what I am going to do with this thread. I will have to think about it awhile.




you are a gorgeous gorgeous woman.


----------



## Paul

This is a marvellous picture. I hope you are feeling better.


Shosh said:


> View attachment 90205
> 
> 
> This photo was taken in the hospital. I have just spent three days there as I was struggling to cope with the heat due to my Multiple Sclerosis.
> 
> I just got home a few hours ago.
> 
> I am not sure what I am going to do with this thread. I will have to think about it awhile.


----------



## Mikey

Shosh said:


> View attachment 90205
> 
> 
> This photo was taken in the hospital. I have just spent three days there as I was struggling to cope with the heat due to my Multiple Sclerosis.
> 
> I just got home a few hours ago.
> 
> I am not sure what I am going to do with this thread. I will have to think about it awhile.



Sorry to hear that you were under the weather!!! Although, I do have to say that you looked great!!

Hugs!


----------



## Wagimawr

Shosh said:


> I am not sure what I am going to do with this thread. I will have to think about it awhile.


You look amazing, Susannah! Hope you're not planning on giving up the growing.


----------



## Shosh

Thanks everybody. You are all very kind.


----------



## eastcoastfa

Yes, I hope you get better too Shosh.


----------



## Shosh

eastcoastfa said:


> Yes, I hope you get better too Shosh.



Todah.

I am thinking of relocating to cooler climes. It is definately on the cards.


----------



## imfree

Shosh said:


> Todah.
> 
> I am thinking of relocating to cooler climes. It is definately on the cards.



I do hope you're better or getting there. I'm with you on climate, as it's well known that humidity, pollen, and (in Nashville) even charred meat particles from restaurants, make middle Tennessee air literally unbreatheble in the summer!


----------



## stuffedbellylover

Please get well again soon!

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Swimming 1.jpg


I went to the local swimming pool with my friend and her daughter today.

I am very white because I do not go out in the sun very often as I am intolerant to heat.

I am also afraid of skin cancer, so I stay out of strong sunlight.

Could somebody please photoshop a tan on me? Lol Haha


----------



## Oldtimer76

Shosh said:


> Could somebody please photoshop a tan on me? Lol Haha



Why?:happy:

You look great, hun:wubu:


----------



## stuffedbellylover

Nice suitpic, Susannah!

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## Tracii

Cute suit on a gorgeous lady.


----------



## Silver Fox

I think tans are highly overrated. You look great!


----------



## KHayes666

lol you don't get skin cancer from one sunburn. I get burnt like toast every summer at least once and I'm fine.

Hope you had a good day


----------



## Carrie

KHayes666 said:


> lol you don't get skin cancer from one sunburn. I get burnt like toast every summer at least once and I'm fine.


Susannah, apologies for butting in on your thread with a dreary old reality check, but I have to say something in response to Kevin's post. A person's chance of getting melanoma in his/her lifetime *doubles* after only five sunburns. My brother and I are both quite fair, so my mom was pretty rabid about coating us with sunscreen before we went out as kids. Even with her carefulness, we both got burned a few times (usually when we were visiting friends w/out mom there to make sure we were covered, or after we had grown up and left home and thought we were invincible). A few years ago he was diagnosed with melanoma at the age of 37, and once identified by a small mole, it had already spread to his lymph nodes. Thankfully, he responded well to radiation treatment and has been cancer-free since, but it was a very close call. 

Again, sorry for the exceedingly unsexy post, but anyone with a cavalier attitude about sun exposure can very easily hit that five sunburn line and double their chances of getting skin cancer. Just something everyone should know and consider. 

More info available here.


----------



## Shosh

Carrie said:


> Susannah, apologies for butting in on your thread with a dreary old reality check, but I have to say something in response to Kevin's post. A person's chance of getting melanoma in his/her lifetime *doubles* after only five sunburns. My brother and I are both quite fair, so my mom was pretty rabid about coating us with sunscreen before we went out as kids. Even with her carefulness, we both got burned a few times (usually when we were visiting friends w/out mom there to make sure we were covered, or after we had grown up and left home and thought we were invincible). A few years ago he was diagnosed with melanoma at the age of 37, and once identified by a small mole, it had already spread to his lymph nodes. Thankfully, he responded well to radiation treatment and has been cancer-free since, but it was a very close call.
> 
> Again, sorry for the exceedingly unsexy post, but anyone with a cavalier attitude about sun exposure can very easily hit that five sunburn line and double their chances of getting skin cancer. Just something everyone should know and consider.
> 
> More info available here.



You are so right about this, and I thank you for the post.

I always remember to wear sunscreen and I advocate it to others.

Unfortunately on this day I became distracted by other things that I forgot to put on my sunscreen.
Guess what, I got burnt, and I have been suffering for the last two days.
I am so upset with myself that I let it happen.

Australia has some of the world's formost experts on skin cancer/ Melanoma.

Their belief is that ONE sunburn is one too much.


----------



## KHayes666

Carrie said:


> Susannah, apologies for butting in on your thread with a dreary old reality check, but I have to say something in response to Kevin's post. A person's chance of getting melanoma in his/her lifetime *doubles* after only five sunburns. My brother and I are both quite fair, so my mom was pretty rabid about coating us with sunscreen before we went out as kids. Even with her carefulness, we both got burned a few times (usually when we were visiting friends w/out mom there to make sure we were covered, or after we had grown up and left home and thought we were invincible). A few years ago he was diagnosed with melanoma at the age of 37, and once identified by a small mole, it had already spread to his lymph nodes. Thankfully, he responded well to radiation treatment and has been cancer-free since, but it was a very close call.
> 
> Again, sorry for the exceedingly unsexy post, but anyone with a cavalier attitude about sun exposure can very easily hit that five sunburn line and double their chances of getting skin cancer. Just something everyone should know and consider.
> 
> More info available here.



Sorry for not elaborating but I'm well aware of the fact that melanoma can strike at any time. I was just suggesting that you don't have to shield yourself from the sun in mortal fear as long as sunscreen involved.

I should have said that before.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Shosh said:


> View attachment 90412
> 
> 
> I went to the local swimming pool with my friend and her daughter today.
> 
> I am very white because I do not go out in the sun very often as I am intolerant to heat.
> 
> I am also afraid of skin cancer, so I stay out of strong sunlight.
> 
> Could somebody please photoshop a tan on me? Lol Haha




you are so gorgeous forever and always.simply perfection all-around.:eat2::bow: great photo you look perfectly great!


----------



## Shosh

Thank you dear friends for all the nice comments. You are so kind.


----------



## Shosh

Something a bit different.

I set myself the challenge of learning a national anthem of another country in one afternoon.

I chose the anthem of Canada, " Oh Canada"

Not only can I sing the Australian anthem, I can sing an anthem of another country.

Beat that Christina Aguilera!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IyWQzLWW8C4Lol:D


----------



## fatgirl33

Shosh said:


> I chose the anthem of Canada, " Oh Canada"
> 
> Not only can I sing the Australian anthem, I can sing an anthem of another country.



Thanks for picking our country's anthem! Any particular reason you picked O'Canada over, well, any other country?

Now I'm going to have to learn the Australian anthem!

Brenda
PS: Actually, I also know the U.S. anthem, but that's mostly because our sports teams intermingle so much that we hear both anthems quite regularly.


----------



## Shosh

fatgirl33 said:


> Thanks for picking our country's anthem! Any particular reason you picked O'Canada over, well, any other country?
> 
> Now I'm going to have to learn the Australian anthem!
> 
> Brenda
> PS: Actually, I also know the U.S. anthem, but that's mostly because our sports teams intermingle so much that we hear both anthems quite regularly.



I just thought it might be nice to learn. 

A South African friend wants me to learn her's next.


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Tim Tams.jpg


Here I am eating my favorite Caramel Tim Tams.

I can easily eat a packet of them in a day, and no I am not sharing.


----------



## Wagimawr

Just one?  Ah, well, it's a good start.


----------



## Shosh

Wagimawr said:


> Just one?  Ah, well, it's a good start.



Lol. How did I know you were going to say that?


----------



## UDP13

Double Dipped is better :eat2:


----------



## Shosh

UDP13 said:


> Double Dipped is better :eat2:



Yes I like to dip my Tim Tams in tea. That way all the chocolate melts and it is super yummy.


----------



## tonynyc

Shosh said:


> View attachment 90789
> 
> 
> Here I am eating my favorite Caramel Tim Tams.
> 
> I can easily eat a packet of them in a day, and no I am not sharing.



Cute Pic Shosh : A sexy lady and treats - doesn't get any better :happy:


----------



## Shosh

tonynyc said:


> Cute Pic Shosh : A sexy lady and treats - doesn't get any better :happy:



Thanks Tony.


----------



## daddyoh70

Shosh said:


> View attachment 90412
> 
> 
> I went to the local swimming pool with my friend and her daughter today.
> 
> I am very white because I do not go out in the sun very often as I am intolerant to heat.
> 
> I am also afraid of skin cancer, so I stay out of strong sunlight.
> 
> Could somebody please photoshop a tan on me? Lol Haha





Shosh said:


> View attachment 90789
> 
> 
> Here I am eating my favorite Caramel Tim Tams.
> 
> I can easily eat a packet of them in a day, and no I am not sharing.



I need to start subscribing to threads, I miss to much good stuff... Great pics Shosh!!! You don't need no stinking tan either, you look great just the way you are. Skin cancer sucks, I had a stage 2 malingnant melanoma removed from my back about 14 years ago, left me with a huge nasty scar. Doctor said it was probably a result of too many sunburns when I was younger. You don't need to go messing up that pretty body of your with something awful like that.


----------



## Shosh

daddyoh70 said:


> I need to start subscribing to threads, I miss to much good stuff... Great pics Shosh!!! You don't need no stinking tan either, you look great just the way you are. Skin cancer sucks, I had a stage 2 malingnant melanoma removed from my back about 14 years ago, left me with a huge nasty scar. Doctor said it was probably a result of too many sunburns when I was younger. You don't need to go messing up that pretty body of your with something awful like that.



Thanks Daddyoh. You are so right.

Sorry to hear of your ordeal.


----------



## Shosh

I want to dedicate this post to a person who is very dear to me. This person encouraged me to keep sharing myself here in this thread, even when I wanted to no longer.
The hostile environment that I have had to face from some here at times because I have chosen to post my photos and have this thread.
I have decided to keep sharing myself regardless.

I currently am at 310 pounds. My goal is to reach 350 pounds. 

I feel very beautiful, and am loving how I feel in my body.

View attachment Lingerie 1.jpg


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Lingerie 2.jpg


One more.


----------



## stuffedbellylover

> I currently am at 310 pounds. My goal is to reach 350 pounds.
> 
> I feel very beautiful, and am loving how I feel in my body.



You are an active gainerette? Never knew that... 

And you can feel beautiful about yourself, lil cute wombat lady! 

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## Shosh

stuffedbellylover said:


> You are an active gainerette? Never knew that...
> 
> And you can feel beautiful about yourself, lil cute wombat lady!
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Chris



Thanks Chris.

Yes I have decided on the 350 pound mark. I am enjoying all these new pounds, and I will enjoy some more as well.


----------



## imfree

You're amazing, Shoshie! Take good care of yourself. The lessons I learned came at a dear cost, But I really believe G-D looked out for me. My life is richer and more creative than ever. After my illness, less became more and I gain without extreme overeating and insulin abuse. Win/win. Be blessed, Lovely Lady.


* I eat 1/2 to 2/3 as much as before I did in October '09, use 2/3 as much insulin, gained back 100 of the 120 I lost in 2 months while sick (In 1 year without really trying), and have not required oxygen since June last year after being an oxygen patient since October 2004.


----------



## imfree

Shosh said:


> I want to dedicate this post to a person who is very dear to me. This person encouraged me to keep sharing myself here in this thread, even when I wanted to no longer.
> The hostile environment that I have had to face from some here at times because I have chosen to post my photos and have this thread.
> I have decided to keep sharing myself regardless.
> 
> I currently am at 310 pounds. My goal is to reach 350 pounds.
> 
> I feel very beautiful, and am loving how I feel in my body.
> 
> View attachment 91133



It seems that this is a Size Acceptance site. Deliberate gainers can, at times, be attacked. I'm not sure if Conrad really set these forums up this way. Maybe someone could set up a *Gainer's Sanctuary* and their mods could permanently ban attackers. The preceding is only my opinion, but it sure as f**k seems to work that way.


----------



## KHayes666

Shosh said:


> I want to dedicate this post to a person who is very dear to me. This person encouraged me to keep sharing myself here in this thread, even when I wanted to no longer.
> The hostile environment that I have had to face from some here at times because I have chosen to post my photos and have this thread.
> I have decided to keep sharing myself regardless.
> 
> I currently am at 310 pounds. My goal is to reach 350 pounds.
> 
> I feel very beautiful, and am loving how I feel in my body.
> 
> View attachment 91133



My only question is can your body in your condition handle that kind of weight? If so and this is something you REALLY want, then I support you 100 percent.


----------



## Shosh

KHayes666 said:


> My only question is can your body in your condition handle that kind of weight? If so and this is something you REALLY want, then I support you 100 percent.



That is an important question Kevin, and thanks for asking it.

Three hundred and fifty pounds should be ok.

I would probably not be able to get much heavier than that, due to my MS, but I feel that small amount of gain will look just perfect, and feel really nice.


----------



## Tim_FA

Shosh said:


> That is an important question Kevin, and thanks for asking it.
> 
> Three hundred and fifty pounds should be ok.
> 
> I would probably not be able to get much heavier than that, due to my MS, but I feel that small amount of gain will look just perfect, and feel really nice.


 
Susannah, you are a very beautiful women inside and out, whether your 350 lbs or 150 lbs.:smitten:


----------



## Shosh

Tim_FA said:


> Susannah, you are a very beautiful women inside and out, whether your 350 lbs or 150 lbs.:smitten:



Thanks Tim FA. Very kind of you to say.


----------



## Shosh

The wonderful person who encouraged me to keep posting was Tim. Tim FA.
He is so dear to my heart, and yes I love him.

Did you hear that Dimensions? I love Tim!:wubu:

I love his humor and his heart. He is a beautiful person.

He is so delicious too. 

Did you hear what I just said Tim? I think there are faraway unknown tribes in the Amazon who just heard what I proclaimed, so I hope you did too.

I am looking forward to starting our life together.

&#1488;&#1504;&#1497; &#1500;&#1488;&#1492;&#1493;&#1489;&#1497; &#1493;&#1488;&#1492;&#1493;&#1489;&#1497; &#1500;&#1497; - Ani Le'ahuvi ve'ahuvi li

Shoshana


----------



## stuffedbellylover

I have no doubt you will stop gaining as soon as you discover negative effects on your illness Susannah! 

May I ask if you rather love to be called a cuddly koala or a cuddly wombat? ;-)

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## evilvampire

i must say your freaking sexy as hell! just my $.02


----------



## rustydog7

Shosh said:


> I want to dedicate this post to a person who is very dear to me. This person encouraged me to keep sharing myself here in this thread, even when I wanted to no longer.
> The hostile environment that I have had to face from some here at times because I have chosen to post my photos and have this thread.
> I have decided to keep sharing myself regardless.
> 
> I currently am at 310 pounds. My goal is to reach 350 pounds.
> 
> I feel very beautiful, and am loving how I feel in my body.
> 
> View attachment 91133



You are so gorgeous Shosh, I hope you reach your goal and then some. you get more beautiful by the pound. Thanks for sharing with us.:wubu:


----------



## Shosh

stuffedbellylover said:


> I have no doubt you will stop gaining as soon as you discover negative effects on your illness Susannah!
> 
> May I ask if you rather love to be called a cuddly koala or a cuddly wombat? ;-)
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris 


evilvampire said:


> i must say your freaking sexy as hell! just my $.02


Thanks Evil 


rustydog7 said:


> You are so gorgeous Shosh, I hope you reach your goal and then some. you get more beautiful by the pound. Thanks for sharing with us.:wubu:



Rusty thank you.


----------



## Tim_FA

Shosh said:


> The wonderful person who encouraged me to keep posting was Tim. Tim FA.
> He is so dear to my heart, and yes I love him.
> 
> Did you hear that Dimensions? I love Tim!:wubu:
> 
> I love his humor and his heart. He is a beautiful person.
> 
> He is so delicious too.
> 
> Did you hear what I just said Tim? I think there are faraway unknown tribes in the Amazon who just heard what I proclaimed, so I hope you did too.
> 
> I am looking forward to starting our life together.
> 
> &#1488;&#1504;&#1497; &#1500;&#1488;&#1492;&#1493;&#1489;&#1497; &#1493;&#1488;&#1492;&#1493;&#1489;&#1497; &#1500;&#1497; - Ani Le'ahuvi ve'ahuvi li
> 
> Shoshana


 
Ooooh Sweetie, Stop.. you're making me :blush:

Todah Robah <3
&#1488;&#1504;&#1497; &#1500;&#1488;&#1492;&#1493;&#1489;&#1514;&#1497; &#1493;&#1488;&#1492;&#1493;&#1489;&#1514;&#1497; &#1500;&#1497; - Ani Le'ahuvati ve'ahuvati li

I <3 You


----------



## strataadvance

Tim_FA said:


> Ooooh Sweetie, Stop.. you're making me :blush:
> 
> Todah Robah <3
> &#1488;&#1504;&#1497; &#1500;&#1488;&#1492;&#1493;&#1489;&#1514;&#1497; &#1493;&#1488;&#1492;&#1493;&#1489;&#1514;&#1497; &#1500;&#1497; - Ani Le'ahuvati ve'ahuvati li
> 
> I <3 You



You have lived a Dream life Tim. And rather than envy you-I rejoice for both you and Susannah!


----------



## imfree

strataadvance said:


> You have lived a Dream life Tim. And rather than envy you-I rejoice for both you and Susannah!



May mighty blessings come to you as we rejoice over Tim and Susannah.


----------



## Shosh

Tim_FA said:


> Ooooh Sweetie, Stop.. you're making me :blush:
> 
> Todah Robah <3
> &#1488;&#1504;&#1497; &#1500;&#1488;&#1492;&#1493;&#1489;&#1514;&#1497; &#1493;&#1488;&#1492;&#1493;&#1489;&#1514;&#1497; &#1500;&#1497; - Ani Le'ahuvati ve'ahuvati li
> 
> I <3 You



I love you too.:wubu:

You are the best thing that has ever happened to me through Dimensions.

Thank you Conrad.


----------



## Shosh

strataadvance said:


> You have lived a Dream life Tim. And rather than envy you-I rejoice for both you and Susannah!



Your sentiment is very appreciated. Thank you so much.



imfree said:


> May mighty blessings come to you as we rejoice over Tim and Susannah.



Thank you so much Edgar. You have always be a steadfast friend to me here over the years.


----------



## Mikey

Shosh said:


> I want to dedicate this post to a person who is very dear to me. This person encouraged me to keep sharing myself here in this thread, even when I wanted to no longer.
> The hostile environment that I have had to face from some here at times because I have chosen to post my photos and have this thread.
> I have decided to keep sharing myself regardless.
> 
> I currently am at 310 pounds. My goal is to reach 350 pounds.
> 
> I feel very beautiful, and am loving how I feel in my body.
> 
> View attachment 91133



Good for you!!! Live your desires and dreams and leave the nay sayers and doubters behind where they belong!!! You happiness is what counts!!!

Loads of Hugs!!!:kiss2:


----------



## Shosh

Mikey said:


> Good for you!!! Live your desires and dreams and leave the nay sayers and doubters behind where they belong!!! You happiness is what counts!!!
> 
> Loads of Hugs!!!:kiss2:



Todah Mikey. You have always been such a good friend to me over the years.

I really do not give a damn about what some have to say.

I am happy with my life, and with who I am.


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Feather dress.jpg


This photo was taken a few days ago. It is autumn here now, but the weather has turned hot again, ugh, lol.

I am at 315 pounds now.


----------



## imfree

Shosh said:


> View attachment 91297
> 
> 
> This photo was taken a few days ago. It is autumn here now, but the weather has turned hot again, ugh, lol.
> 
> I am at 315 pounds now.



You look radiant, Shoshie. Ha!, if the user title fits, wear it well!


----------



## stuffedbellylover

> This photo was taken a few days ago. It is autumn here now, but the weather has turned hot again, ugh, lol.
> 
> I am at 315 pounds now.



5 pounds in just a week... Susannah, Susannah... Your curves don´t lie at all!

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## rustydog7

Shosh said:


> View attachment 91297
> 
> 
> This photo was taken a few days ago. It is autumn here now, but the weather has turned hot again, ugh, lol.
> 
> I am at 315 pounds now.



You look marvolous, I love you passing on your weight so we know how much you have gained. great job, keep it up you are beautiful.:wubu:


----------



## 1300 Class

You are looking so damn hot and cute right now. Huzzah!


----------



## Maverick14120

Shosh said:


> View attachment 91297
> 
> 
> This photo was taken a few days ago.
> 
> I am at 315 pounds now.



Very pretty, all the best wishes as you close in on your goal.


----------



## Shosh

imfree said:


> You look radiant, Shoshie. Ha!, if the user title fits, wear it well!


Thanks Edgar 


stuffedbellylover said:


> 5 pounds in just a week... Susannah, Susannah... Your curves don´t lie at all!
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Chris



They certainly do not lie! Thanks Chris. 


rustydog7 said:


> You look marvolous, I love you passing on your weight so we know how much you have gained. great job, keep it up you are beautiful.:wubu:





Australian Lord said:


> You are looking so damn hot and cute right now. Huzzah!


Thanks AL 



Maverick14120 said:


> Very pretty, all the best wishes as you close in on your goal.



Very kind of you to say.


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Shosh4.jpg


This photo was taken last night at my friend's house. We had a lovely chicken Korma for dinner, which I really enjoyed.

I am well, happy, in love.

Hope everybody is also well.


----------



## Tracii

You always look soo good how do you do that??!!
I'm very excited for you and Tim and hope you both stay happy together FOREVER!
:kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::bow:


----------



## Shosh

Tracii said:


> You always look soo good how do you do that??!!
> I'm very excited for you and Tim and hope you both stay happy together FOREVER!
> :kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::kiss2::bow:



Thank you so much Traci. I love him so much. He is my heart.:wubu:


----------



## stuffedbellylover

You look great Susannah... but a bit tired... must have been a hearty meal you had! 

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## degek2001

Shosh said:


> This photo was taken last night at my friend's house. We had a lovely chicken Korma for dinner, which I really enjoyed.
> 
> I am well, happy, in love.
> 
> Hope everybody is also well.


Wow, lovely pic. And sure, your body is realy to be in love... :smitten:
<3 Henk


----------



## Rojodi

I'm late to the thread, but I have to say:

Looking great!!


----------



## velia

Shosh, I can never get over how truly stunning you are! How tall are you, if you don't mind me asking? You look pretty tall in the most recent picture you posted here.


----------



## Shosh

stuffedbellylover said:


> You look great Susannah... but a bit tired... must have been a hearty meal you had!
> Best wishes,
> 
> Chris



Thanks Chris. I was happy that night, spending time with my friend.



degek2001 said:


> Wow, lovely pic. And sure, your body is realy to be in love... :smitten:
> <3 Henk



Henk thank you so much.



Rojodi said:


> I'm late to the thread, but I have to say:
> 
> Looking great!!


Thanks Roj


velia said:


> Shosh, I can never get over how truly stunning you are! How tall are you, if you don't mind me asking? You look pretty tall in the most recent picture you posted here.



Very kind of you to say. I am 5'5.


----------



## tonynyc

Shosh - great pic... you glow with happiness :happy: 

What is Chicken Korma?


----------



## Rojodi

Shosh said:


> Thanks Chris. I was happy that night, spending time with my friend.
> 
> 
> 
> Henk thank you so much.
> 
> 
> Thanks Roj
> 
> 
> Very kind of you to say. I am 5'5.



You're very welcome


----------



## Shosh

tonynyc said:


> Shosh - great pic... you glow with happiness :happy:
> 
> What is Chicken Korma?



Chicken Korma is an Indian Curry dish. It is really yummy.


----------



## eastcoastfa

That is a very nice picture of you Shosh. Keep enjoying yourself.


----------



## jporourke1

Chicken Korma, that sounds tasty. I'm late to this thread. What is your weight goal?


----------



## Shosh

eastcoastfa said:


> That is a very nice picture of you Shosh. Keep enjoying yourself.



Thank you.



jporourke1 said:


> Chicken Korma, that sounds tasty. I'm late to this thread. What is your weight goal?



Well I went to the pharmacy today and got weighed, as I am too heavy for the scales I have at home now.
As of today I am 321 pounds. The goal I have right now is 350 pounds.


----------



## bbwluvr3000

Shosh said:


> Thank you.
> 
> 
> 
> Well I went to the pharmacy today and got weighed, as I am too heavy for the scales I have at home now.
> As of today I am 321 pounds. The goal I have right now is 350 pounds.



Sounds like a good goal...you look MAVELOUS btw!


----------



## Grow_You_Girls

Hi...

You look fabulous and I love the chnages
of the past couple of years 

Best!

GYG


----------



## Shosh

bbwluvr3000 said:


> Sounds like a good goal...you look MAVELOUS btw!


Thank you very much.



Grow_You_Girls said:


> Hi...
> 
> You look fabulous and I love the chnages
> of the past couple of years
> 
> Best!
> 
> GYG


I have certainly changed and grown in the last few years.
Thank you.


----------



## Shosh

I have been thinking a lot about this thread of mine, and what direction I wanted to take it in.
I hope that other women reading it and looking at my photos, can come to see the beauty in their plus sized body, as I see in mine.
I encourage them to post their photos here on this thread, and for all you admirers out there to continue to comment and support their beauty if you so wish.
As for me I have decided to stop posting my more revealing photos here at Dimensions, as I am in love with my man deeply, and I wish for revealing images of my body to be now exclusive and private to him.

I thank all that have been so kind and supportive of me so much.

Keep supporting the beauty of BBW's and SSBBW's

Susannah


----------



## KHayes666

Shosh said:


> I have been thinking a lot about this thread of mine, and what direction I wanted to take it in.
> I hope that other women reading it and looking at my photos, can come to see the beauty in their plus sized body, as I see in mine.
> I encourage them to post their photos here on this thread, and for all you admirers out there to continue to comment and support their beauty if you so wish.
> *As for me I have decided to stop posting my more revealing photos here at Dimensions, as I am in love with my man deeply, and I wish for revealing images of my body to be now exclusive and private to him.*
> 
> I thank all that have been so kind and supportive of me so much.
> 
> Keep supporting the beauty of BBW's and SSBBW's
> 
> Susannah



This autta drive the white knights away. Nice job


----------



## Shosh

KHayes666 said:


> This autta drive the white knights away. Nice job



What do you mean Kevin? Not quite following what you are saying here.


----------



## Wagimawr

I think Kevin's implying that the mostly male buffer between you and the haters on here is going to fade away now that you're not single for the taking.

I think.


----------



## imfree

Pictures are nice, but spirit and character are what really rock me. I'm not going anywhere.


----------



## KHayes666

Shosh said:


> What do you mean Kevin? Not quite following what you are saying here.



Strangely, Sir Pittman is right. I was referring to now that you've decided not to post pictures anymore....you'll be receiving a lot less requests for those pictures and videos.

In theory anyway.


----------



## Shosh

KHayes666 said:


> Strangely, Sir Pittman is right. I was referring to now that you've decided not to post pictures anymore....you'll be receiving a lot less requests for those pictures and videos.
> 
> In theory anyway.



I can live with that. 

As I said I am thankful for all the positive feedback I have received in this thread, people have been very kind.

I have not posted any videos of myself on this thread though Kevin.
I have my YouTube channel, but they are just general videos.

My videos of a more personal nature are for my love only and are private and unlisted.


----------



## Paul

Shosh said:


> I can live with that.
> 
> As I said I am thankful for all the positive feedback I have received in this thread, people have been very kind.
> 
> I have not posted any videos of myself on this thread though Kevin.
> I have my YouTube channel, but they are just general videos.
> 
> My videos of a more personal nature are for my love only and are private and unlisted.



Shosh,

Don't listen to Kevin. I enjoy all your pictures and am not going anywhere. Regardless of the type of picture you post (revealing or not) you are a very lovley and alluring woman. I am honoured that choose to share a few pictures with us. I am not your white knight--you do not need one. I am not going anywhere. I do hope you keep posting the pictures you feel comfortable sharing. Also I understand if you choose to limit the pictures that you post. I feel honoured that you have chosen to share your beauty with us. An alluring photograph am or may not be revealing. Actually the most alluring photographs of women I have seen have not been all that revealing. They were simply beautiful phots of beautiful women.


----------



## Shosh

Paul said:


> Shosh,
> 
> Don't listen to Kevin. I enjoy all your pictures and am not going anywhere. Regardless of the type of picture you post (revealing or not) you are a very lovley and alluring woman. I am honoured that choose to share a few pictures with us. I am not your white knight--you do not need one. I am not going anywhere. I do hope you keep posting the pictures you feel comfortable sharing. Also I understand if you choose to limit the pictures that you post. I feel honoured that you have chosen to share your beauty with us. An alluring photograph am or may not be revealing. Actually the most alluring photographs of women I have seen have not been all that revealing. They were simply beautiful phots of beautiful women.



Thank you so much for understanding. Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## stuffedbellylover

Susannah,

as far as I´m sad about your decision I´m also happy that you despite your fate of illness have found a man to stand at your side! That must be strong love! I´m happy for you, lovely wombat lady! 

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## Shosh

stuffedbellylover said:


> Susannah,
> 
> as far as I´m sad about your decision I´m also happy that you despite your fate of illness have found a man to stand at your side! That must be strong love! I´m happy for you, lovely wombat lady!
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Chris



Thanks so much Chris. You have always been so supportive of me.


----------



## mimosa

Susannah, 

I have always known you were beautiful.Thanks for sharing your beauty with us. I am here to show you my support. I am proud of you! I am glad that someone found out what a true treasure you are and have always been. Blessings to you and your love. 

Love, 

Mimi

XOXOX


----------



## Shosh

mimosa said:


> Susannah,
> 
> I have always known you were beautiful.Thanks for sharing your beauty with us. I am here to show you my support. I am proud of you! I am glad that someone found out what a true treasure you are and have always been. Blessings to you and your love.
> 
> Love,
> 
> Mimi
> 
> XOXOX



Thank you my dearest Mimi. xo


----------



## SensualDistender

Shosh said:


> Thanks for being a supporter of my thread.



I truly wish you all the happiness that life can bring...


----------



## Shosh

SensualDistender said:


> I truly wish you all the happiness that life can bring...



Thank you so much.


----------



## Tracii

You do whats best for you dear.
I support you no matter what.


----------



## Shosh

Tracii said:


> You do whats best for you dear.
> I support you no matter what.



Thanks so much Tracii. You have always been a good friend to me here.


----------



## velia

Shosh said:


> I have been thinking a lot about this thread of mine, and what direction I wanted to take it in.
> I hope that other women reading it and looking at my photos, can come to see the beauty in their plus sized body, as I see in mine.
> I encourage them to post their photos here on this thread, and for all you admirers out there to continue to comment and support their beauty if you so wish.
> As for me I have decided to stop posting my more revealing photos here at Dimensions, as I am in love with my man deeply, and I wish for revealing images of my body to be now exclusive and private to him.
> 
> I thank all that have been so kind and supportive of me so much.
> 
> Keep supporting the beauty of BBW's and SSBBW's
> 
> Susannah



Susannah-- You are inspiring and beautiful! I appreciate your willingness to share your journey, whether that's in words or photographs.


----------



## Shosh

velia said:


> Susannah-- You are inspiring and beautiful! I appreciate your willingness to share your journey, whether that's in words or photographs.



Thank you so much. Very kind of you to say Velia.


----------



## joswitch

All the best to you and your fella, Shosh!


----------



## Shosh

joswitch said:


> All the best to you and your fella, Shosh!



Aww Thank you Jos!


----------



## tonynyc

Shosh congrats on the good news- hope all is well... how is the fur baby "Cindy" reacting to all the changes. All thebest-
Hugs
Tony xo


----------



## Shosh

tonynyc said:


> Shosh congrats on the good news- hope all is well... how is the fur baby "Cindy" reacting to all the changes. All thebest-
> Hugs
> Tony xo



Thank you so much Tony.

Cindy is very happy and well. She is asleep on the couch right now.

Thanks for being such a nice friend to me always.


----------



## rustydog7

I'm so going to miss you shosh, but I am so happy you found someone and wish you the best.:wubu:


----------



## Mikey

Shosh said:


> I have been thinking a lot about this thread of mine, and what direction I wanted to take it in.
> I hope that other women reading it and looking at my photos, can come to see the beauty in their plus sized body, as I see in mine.
> I encourage them to post their photos here on this thread, and for all you admirers out there to continue to comment and support their beauty if you so wish.
> As for me I have decided to stop posting my more revealing photos here at Dimensions, as I am in love with my man deeply, and I wish for revealing images of my body to be now exclusive and private to him.
> 
> I thank all that have been so kind and supportive of me so much.
> 
> Keep supporting the beauty of BBW's and SSBBW's
> 
> Susannah



Mazel tov!!! You deserve the best!!! I wish you all the best!!!


----------



## Shosh

Mikey said:


> Mazel tov!!! You deserve the best!!! I wish you all the best!!!



Todah Mikey.

You have been a wonderful friend to me over the years here.
Thank you so much.


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Cottage.jpg


Today was my 41st birthday.

I have been practicing walking without my stick.

A bit shaky. Some days are diamonds and some are just cubic zirconia.


----------



## KHayes666

Shosh said:


> View attachment 93912
> 
> 
> Today was my 41st birthday.
> 
> I have been practicing walking without my stick.
> 
> A bit shaky. Some days are diamonds and some are just cubic zirconia.



Happy birthday and congrats on walking without the stick!


----------



## Shosh

KHayes666 said:


> Happy birthday and congrats on walking without the stick!



Thanks Kevin. I have really been trying to be less reliant on walking aids.

Sometimes I can walk without them, and sometimes I cannot.

I just keep trying and do not give up. That is key.


----------



## stuffedbellylover

Happy belated Birthday, dear Susannah! Hope your guests got some cake as well! ;-) 

I hope there will be plenty of following birthdays without a cane! And even if not, House M.D. has one as well so you are in a good company using it! 

Best wishes and warm B-day hugs,

Chris


----------



## Surlysomething

Shosh said:


> View attachment 93912
> 
> 
> Today was my 41st birthday.
> 
> I have been practicing walking without my stick.
> 
> A bit shaky. Some days are diamonds and some are just cubic zirconia.




Good luck without using your mobility aid, but I can't help noticing your choice of shoes. You might do better with a sports shoe, no?


----------



## tonynyc

Belated Birthday Wishes- Nice photo & good luck with your mobility. Now that the weather is cooler - must be nice to walk outside


----------



## Shosh

stuffedbellylover said:


> Happy belated Birthday, dear Susannah! Hope your guests got some cake as well! ;-)
> 
> I hope there will be plenty of following birthdays without a cane! And even if not, House M.D. has one as well so you are in a good company using it!
> 
> Best wishes and warm B-day hugs,
> 
> Chris



Thank you so much Chris 



tonynyc said:


> Belated Birthday Wishes- Nice photo & good luck with your mobility. Now that the weather is cooler - must be nice to walk outside



Thanks so much my dear friend Tony.


----------



## Shosh

Surlysomething said:


> Good luck without using your mobility aid, but I can't help noticing your choice of shoes. You might do better with a sports shoe, no?



Thanks Tina.

I think I will be back to using an aid for the next few days as I am having surgery tomorrow.

As for shoes, well I admit that I am a girly girl and love wedge heels.

I hate sneakers, but I generally wear flat shoes. I was wearing wedge heels because it was my birthday.


----------



## Mikey

Shosh said:


> Thanks Tina.
> 
> I think I will be back to using an aid for the next few days as I am having surgery tomorrow.
> 
> As for shoes, well I admit that I am a girly girl and love wedge heels.
> 
> I hate sneakers, but I generally wear flat shoes. I was wearing wedge heels because it was my birthday.



Lots of luck to you!!!!


----------



## Shosh

Mikey said:


> Lots of luck to you!!!!



Thanks Mikey!


----------



## baxter

Shosh said:


> View attachment 93912
> 
> 
> Today was my 41st birthday.
> 
> I have been practicing walking without my stick.
> 
> A bit shaky. Some days are diamonds and some are just cubic zirconia.



WOW looking good Shosh


----------



## KittyKitten

Shosh said:


> View attachment 93912
> 
> 
> Today was my 41st birthday.
> 
> I have been practicing walking without my stick.
> 
> A bit shaky. Some days are diamonds and some are just cubic zirconia.



I am so late! Happy Belated Birthday, Doll!


----------



## daddyoh70

happyface83 said:


> I am so late! Happy Belated Birthday, Doll!



Add me to the list of belated birthday wishers! Happy Belated Birthday Shosh!!! Hope your surgery went well.


----------



## Shosh

As of today I am 327 pounds. I was 310 in March. So yeah gainage.


----------



## strataadvance

That is some great news for a Fabulous Lady! Best Wishes to you Darlin'.


----------



## imfree

Shosh said:


> As of today I am 327 pounds. I was 310 in March. So yeah gainage.



Do I have senility or do I actually remember posts from years ago, in which you mentioned half of your present weight? Dimmquiring minds must know. You do look at peace with your own body.:happy:


----------



## Surlysomething

I really hope gaining doesn't make your struggle with MS worse.


----------



## Shosh

strataadvance said:


> That is some great news for a Fabulous Lady! Best Wishes to you Darlin'.


Thank you so much.  


imfree said:


> Do I have senility or do I actually remember posts from years ago, in which you mentioned half of your present weight? Dimmquiring minds must know. You do look at peace with your own body.:happy:


In June of 2008 I weighed about 180 pounds, so yes I was much lighter.


Surlysomething said:


> I really hope gaining doesn't make your struggle with MS worse.



I understand what you are saying here Surly. My love is an FA, and we both want me to gain, but yes we do have to consider the fact that I have MS, and keep that in mind.


----------



## Tracii

Hugs your way GF.


----------



## Shosh

Tracii said:


> Hugs your way GF.



Thanks Tracii


----------



## Shosh

View attachment IMG_9832.JPG



I am in Canada with my love Timothy. He loved me sitting on his lap, hehe


----------



## Shosh

I now weigh 340 pounds. Yeah I know Mazeltov!


----------



## imfree

Shosh said:


> View attachment 99137
> 
> 
> 
> I am in Canada with my love Timothy. He loved me sitting on his lap, hehe



Looks like you're in a great place! Good for you two!


----------



## Wagimawr

Not sure who's luckier! Yay Shoshie!


----------



## PhilQ

Welcome to Canada! We can always steal more cute BBWs from all over the world 


Shosh said:


> View attachment 99137
> 
> 
> 
> I am in Canada with my love Timothy. He loved me sitting on his lap, hehe


----------



## wreckless1967

Lucky bloke, you sure are a beautifull woman shosh


----------



## Tracii

Awww cute couple!!!


----------



## rebit80

Lovely couple. With you the best!


----------



## Russ2d

Awesome pic Shosh, he is one lucky guy!


----------



## eastcoastfa

Way to go Shosh. Both on your weight and for your relationship.


----------



## bmann0413

Awww, congrats, Shosh! Glad to see that you're so happy, my friend.


----------



## LifeTraveller

There are few things that can warm the heart more than seeing a loving couple sharing each other's company. . You look wonderful together and may all the happiness possible be yours. .


----------



## DutchFA

We have the same weight! We would make a good couple!


----------



## stuffedbellylover

> I now weigh 340 pounds. Yeah I know Mazeltov!



Judging from the photo I´d have said it is far more than 340... 

Suits you fat koala lady! 

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## Shosh

imfree said:


> Looks like you're in a great place! Good for you two!


Thanks Edgar 


PhilQ said:


> Welcome to Canada! We can always steal more cute BBWs from all over the world


Very True 


Wagimawr said:


> Not sure who's luckier! Yay Shoshie!


Thanks Wag 



wreckless1967 said:


> Lucky bloke, you sure are a beautifull woman shosh



Thanks so much


----------



## Shosh

View attachment resize 3.jpg


Christmas 2011

Lots of love and good food has me rounder and more lush than ever.


----------



## imfree

Shosh said:


> ...snipped IMG...
> 
> Christmas 2011
> 
> Lots of love and good food has me rounder and more lush than ever.



You look totally radiant and beautiful, Shosh.


----------



## Surlysomething

Shosh said:


> View attachment 99897
> 
> 
> Christmas 2011
> 
> Lots of love and good food has me rounder and more lush than ever.




I worry about your MS with the weight gain. I hope it's not affecting you too badly. (i'm struggling more with my gait right now so i'm pretty sensitive about all things MS  )


----------



## KHayes666

Surlysomething said:


> I worry about your MS with the weight gain. I hope it's not affecting you too badly. (i'm struggling more with my gait right now so i'm pretty sensitive about all things MS  )



Don't bother (with hers, not yours I mean)


----------



## Surlysomething

KHayes666 said:


> Don't bother (with hers, not yours I mean)




Why? It's such a shitty disease.


----------



## mimosa

Shosh said:


> View attachment 99897
> 
> 
> Christmas 2011
> 
> Lots of love and good food has me rounder and more lush than ever.



Beautiful as always, Miss Shosh. :happy:


----------



## Shosh

KHayes666 said:


> Don't bother (with hers, not yours I mean)



Is there a reason you had to come here and write that? I mean really?

I am doing very well thanks for asking, the best I have been in three years.


----------



## Shosh

Surlysomething said:


> I worry about your MS with the weight gain. I hope it's not affecting you too badly. (i'm struggling more with my gait right now so i'm pretty sensitive about all things MS  )



Sorry to hear that you are struggling Tina. You may find the use of aids such as a cane helpful when you are tired etc.

I am amazed at how well I am right now. The best I have been in three years.
I am walking without my cane, and I am on a three month break from the IV infusions whilst I am in Canada, which was approved by my neurologist.

I am in love and very happy, and that goes a long way towards good health also.

xo


----------



## degek2001

Shosh said:


> Christmas 2011
> 
> Lots of love and good food has me rounder and more lush than ever.



Wow, you're so lovely. You looks more and more like an angel. :smitten::smitten: A fat angel  :smitten::smitten: And an christmas angel... :smitten:
<3 Henk


----------



## LifeTraveller

Shosh said:


> I am amazed at how well I am right now. The best I have been in three years.
> I am walking without my cane, and I am on a three month break from the IV infusions whilst I am in Canada, which was approved by my neurologist.
> 
> I am in love and very happy, and that goes a long way towards good health also.
> 
> xo



The look on your face in the latest photo shows you blissfully contented! It delights the soul, to be able to see such happiness on someone's face. There needs to be more happiness in the world, thank you for sharing a bit of yours!


----------



## KHayes666

Shosh said:


> Is there a reason you had to come here and write that? I mean really?
> 
> I am doing very well thanks for asking, the best I have been in three years.



Yes there is a reason. Time and time again you've thrown everyone's advice right out the window because you are "in love". You've made your choice and we all have to accept it. So with that said, when Tina wants to say she's concerned I know you are going to say "thanks but..." so I'd rather not see Tina waste her time.

That's why I said she should concentrate on herself because she's right. It IS a shitty disease.


----------



## mimosa

I believe we have to walk in Shosh's shoes to truly understand MS. But one thing I can truly understand is that love and happiness can heal us. This is what I see happening here. Shosh, I only wish you health, happiness and lots of love today and for the rest of your life. It makes me so happy to see all these blessings happening to you. Hugs, sweetheart. Xo


----------



## imfree

mimosa said:


> I believe we have to walk in Shosh's shoes to truly understand MS. But one thing I can truly understand is that love and happiness can heal us. This is what I see happening here. Shosh, I only wish you health, happiness and lots of love today and for the rest of your life. It makes me so happy to see all these blessings happening to you. Hugs, sweetheart. Xo



I totally agree. I really believe that a life with faith, love, and a good mind/body connection results in a better prognosis and better overall health. I see it all over you and Shosh and do my best to live that way, myself.


----------



## Shosh

Well I currently weigh 346.8 pounds. My boyfriend bought me a scale yesterday, which was fantastic.

I have gained weight since I have been in Canada. All the yummy food, and cream in drinks.

Will take some pics when I have a spare moment.


----------



## BBWHearts

Wow! That is so sweet of your bf! How high does the scale go and what brand name do you know?


----------



## Shosh

BBWHearts said:


> Wow! That is so sweet of your bf! How high does the scale go and what brand name do you know?



The scale goes to 400 pounds. So I am guessing a more expensive higher capacity one will need to be bought at some stage.

The brand name is wait for it " Thinner"

The scale is from Walmart.


----------



## BBWHearts

Cool! you have a little room to spare before you get an upgrade!! :eat2:


----------



## bigirlover

Shosh said:


> The scale goes to 400 pounds. So I am guessing a more expensive higher capacity one will need to be bought at some stage.
> 
> The brand name is wait for it " Thinner"
> 
> The scale is from Walmart.



So we can expect you to get to 400 or above at some point?!


----------



## FATcha

Shosh said:


> What looks better? I am thinking of just loving and embracing my new jiggly shape.
> 
> View attachment 64354
> 
> 
> Susannah in 2008 with my glorious nephew Marcus
> 
> View attachment 64355
> 
> 
> Susannah in 2009 this past weekend.



The most recent photos of you are drool worthy!:bounce:


----------



## Blackhawk2293

Shosh said:


> Christmas 2011
> 
> Lots of love and good food has me rounder and more lush than ever.



Looking great Shosh!


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Resized dims.jpg


My boyfriend gave me a beautiful Canadian polar bear for Valentine's Day. I love my darling Timothy so much. <3


----------



## pineapplechertdog

hes a lucky man and you look terrific!!!


----------



## stuffedbellylover

That´s a sweet photo, Sosh!

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## LifeTraveller

Shosh said:


> View attachment 100914
> 
> 
> My boyfriend gave me a beautiful Canadian polar bear for Valentine's Day. I love my darling Timothy so much. <3



I just love this picture. .The look of happiness and contentment, is delightful to see. . So very happy for you both! (and the polar bear)


----------



## Shosh

Thanks so much all for your kind words.


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Mirror.jpg


Here I am. Taken today.

Crappy quality pic, but I was happy because I found this dress at the thrift store.


----------



## degek2001

Shosh said:


> Here I am. Taken today.
> 
> Crappy quality pic, but I was happy because I found this dress at the thrift store.


Wow, not crappy, very nice pic. Lovely dress. Your belly looks amazing. And of course I like your full upperarms. Hot and sexy pic. :smitten: Thank you so much. :kiss2:
<3 Henk


----------



## stuffedbellylover

You look pretty and elegant, Shoshie!

How is your MS dooing? What kind of degree is it? I found out that there are several degrees of it... and the lowest has not such a great effect on living at all...

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## Shosh

degek2001 said:


> Wow, not crappy, very nice pic. Lovely dress. Your belly looks amazing. And of course I like your full upperarms. Hot and sexy pic. :smitten: Thank you so much. :kiss2:
> <3 Henk


Thanks Henk 


stuffedbellylover said:


> You look pretty and elegant, Shoshie!
> 
> How is your MS dooing? What kind of degree is it? I found out that there are several degrees of it... and the lowest has not such a great effect on living at all...
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Chris



Hi Chris,
Thanks so much.
I have relapsing remitting MS, so I have attacks of it, and then periods of remission. It goes in cycles. I am doing very well right now.
Shoshie


----------



## rustydog7

Shosh said:


> View attachment 101985
> 
> 
> Here I am. Taken today.
> 
> Crappy quality pic, but I was happy because I found this dress at the thrift store.



You're so gorgeous Shoshone.


----------



## rustydog7

I so hate when phones add things on there own. Should have been Shosh.


----------



## Shosh

rustydog7 said:


> I so hate when phones add things on there own. Should have been Shosh.



Thanks Rusty.

I have an Iphone, and it is always auto correcting and adding stuff.


----------



## prettysteve

Miss Shoshie: You are definitely Stacked & Packed in all the right places.You sexie aussie lady....:bow:


----------



## Shosh

prettysteve said:


> Miss Shoshie: You are definitely Stacked & Packed in all the right places.You sexie aussie lady....:bow:



Lol, thanks Prettysteve


----------



## stuffedbellylover

Nice to know you are doing fine, Shosh!

So what do your docs expect in the future? Will your illness get worse or is it the version that I talked about... the one where effects are pretty slight in comparison... 

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## bigbootylover

Shosh said:


> View attachment 101985
> 
> 
> Here I am. Taken today.
> 
> Crappy quality pic, but I was happy because I found this dress at the thrift store.



Looks like that dress fits perfectly-- it clings to those soft, voluptuous curves very nicely! I can only imagine how much tighter it's going to get


----------



## Shosh

stuffedbellylover said:


> Nice to know you are doing fine, Shosh!
> 
> So what do your docs expect in the future? Will your illness get worse or is it the version that I talked about... the one where effects are pretty slight in comparison...
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Chris



Well I have relapsing remitting MS as I said, so I will probably have attacks of it again in the future and then remissions again.
It is very stable right now, as I have responded very well to the IV treatment that I have monthly in hospital.



bigbootylover said:


> Looks like that dress fits perfectly-- it clings to those soft, voluptuous curves very nicely! I can only imagine how much tighter it's going to get



Thanks so much.


----------



## HottiMegan

Cute dress! I haven't ever tried thrifting clothes for me.. I have donated a ton to thrift stores though 

I'm glad to see you're doing well with your treatment.


----------



## Shosh

HottiMegan said:


> Cute dress! I haven't ever tried thrifting clothes for me.. I have donated a ton to thrift stores though
> 
> I'm glad to see you're doing well with your treatment.



Aww thanks so much Megan. xoxo


----------



## stuffedbellylover

> Well I have relapsing remitting MS as I said, so I will probably have attacks of it again in the future and then remissions again.
> It is very stable right now, as I have responded very well to the IV treatment that I have monthly in hospital.



That doesn´t sound so bad regarding the whole situation... so you have a normal life expactation and such? Without being in a wheelchair forever..... I hope I read it well...

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## Tracii

Shoosh you look fantastic!!!


----------



## Shosh

Tracii said:


> Shoosh you look fantastic!!!



Thanks so much Tracii!


----------



## Tracii

Any time Shosh you are just so gorgeous its hard not to comment.


----------



## Shosh

Tracii said:


> Any time Shosh you are just so gorgeous its hard not to comment.



Aww! Thanks. I am ok for an old broad I guess, haha


----------



## FATcha

Shosh said:


> View attachment 101985
> 
> 
> Here I am. Taken today.
> 
> Crappy quality pic, but I was happy because I found this dress at the thrift store.



I love your belly in this one :wubu:


----------



## Shosh

FATcha said:


> I love your belly in this one :wubu:



Thank you


----------



## SensualDistender

Shosh said:


> The scale goes to 400 pounds. So I am guessing a more expensive higher capacity one will need to be bought at some stage.
> 
> The brand name is wait for it " Thinner"
> 
> The scale is from Walmart.



I know, it's none of my business but I have to say this... I'm not trying to be mean or hurtful. But you seem like such a nice girl, who is willing to give a lot of herself to someone. I pray that your bf doesn't fatten you up to over 400lbs and then leave you like he did the last two.


----------



## fatgirlflyin

SensualDistender said:


> I know, it's none of my business but I have to say this... I'm not trying to be mean or hurtful. But you seem like such a nice girl, who is willing to give a lot of herself to someone. I pray that your bf doesn't fatten you up to over 400lbs and then leave you like he did the last two.



Relationships are difficult enough without someone having to deal with this kind of stuff. I dont like Shosh, and I make no secret about that, but this kind of thing would have been better off being said in private. No sense in publicly humiliating the woman while trying to call out her boyfriend...


----------



## Shosh

SensualDistender said:


> I know, it's none of my business but I have to say this... I'm not trying to be mean or hurtful. But you seem like such a nice girl, who is willing to give a lot of herself to someone. I pray that your bf doesn't fatten you up to over 400lbs and then leave you like he did the last two.



You are sounding like a broken record mate. You have written the same kind of thing in the past about my boyfriend.
You do not know him or anything other than the one side of the story that you have been fed, so I fail to see how you can comment upon it. 



fatgirlflyin said:


> Relationships are difficult enough without someone having to deal with this kind of stuff. I dont like Shosh, and I make no secret about that, but this kind of thing would have been better off being said in private. No sense in publicly humiliating the woman while trying to call out her boyfriend...


I really do not need you coming here to say that you dislike me. That I do not need.


----------



## KHayes666

SensualDistender said:


> I know, it's none of my business but I have to say this... I'm not trying to be mean or hurtful. But you seem like such a nice girl, who is willing to give a lot of herself to someone. I pray that your bf doesn't fatten you up to over 400lbs and then leave you like he did the last two.



First of all, her personal life that she doesn't share on youtube and other media is none of your business. Second of all, he didn't fatten up and leave his last relationship....more like the other way around (minus the fatten part).

My personal feelings toward her (or lack thereof) aside, her personal life that she does not wish to share should be kept private by others. She has a right to not talk about everything.


----------



## Shosh

I am really over people making remarks about my boyfriend. You people do not know him firstly, and secondly you have heard one side of the story from one party. I am not going to get into all of that because guess what, it is nobody's business except the concerned parties!

I just spent three months in Canada with my boyfriend. It was the most wonderful time of my life. 
He is the most beautiful person.
This was a man who tucked me into bed most nights, ran my bath water, held my hand as I went down stairs as my balance is not good and it was snowing.
Nobody is perfect, but this man is a very loving, warm and caring person who I love so dearly, and I will defend until the end.

And that is all I am going to say on the subject.


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Breeze 4.jpg


I am a happy fatty boom boom because my new scooter came today.

Seven thousand dollars worth of beautiful Israeli machinery. It is incredible! It is has its own amazing suspension and lots of other features, and I sit up high, so it it is like driving a car and I do not feel any bumps in the road.

I will have a pic taken of myself on it soon. But here is a standard pic of it.


----------



## BBWHearts

Does it uphosltered with soft Corinthian leather? I hear that is the best! :wubu:


----------



## SensualDistender

KHayes666 said:


> First of all, her personal life that she doesn't share on youtube and other media is none of your business. Second of all, he didn't fatten up and leave his last relationship....more like the other way around (minus the fatten part).
> 
> My personal feelings toward her (or lack thereof) aside, her personal life that she does not wish to share should be kept private by others. She has a right to not talk about everything.



You are absolutely right. It is none of my business, and I have no idea what happened with the first two. However, I might possibly be one of a just few people in here who are really concerned about her health, both physically and mentally. I knew I would be chastised for speaking out. But my conscience is clear. I promise I won't come back.


----------



## Shosh

SensualDistender said:


> You are absolutely right. It is none of my business, and I have no idea what happened with the first two. However, I might possibly be one of a just few people in here who are really concerned about her health, both physically and mentally. I knew I would be chastised for speaking out. But my conscience is clear. I promise I won't come back.



I may have misunderstood you, but you can express concern for me without having to bring my boyfriend or any of his personal business up for discussion.

That is not open for discussion. That is a personal matter.

Thanks for clarifying your intent though, and I want you to know that I am well and very happy in my life.


----------



## Russ2d

Sensualdistender:


> You are absolutely right. It is none of my business, *and I have no idea what happened with the first two*.



Earlier you wrote:



> I pray that your bf doesn't fatten you up to over 400lbs and then *leave you like he did the last two.
> 
> *



You slander her boyfriend and then admit you have no idea what happened. What? you just decided to get up one morning and attack Shosh and her boyfriend and then have the gall to pretend your _concerned_ about her? 



> I promise I won't come back.



Like hell you won't


I'm reporting your post for harassment


----------



## mimosa

I only came by to offer you positive vibes and kindness. May G-d bless you and your man. May you always have lots of love and beautiful moments together.


----------



## Shosh

Russ2d said:


> Sensualdistender:
> 
> 
> Earlier you wrote:
> 
> 
> 
> You slander her boyfriend and then admit you have no idea what happened. What? you just decided to get up one morning and attack Shosh and her boyfriend and then have the gall to pretend your _concerned_ about her?
> 
> 
> 
> Like hell you won't
> 
> 
> I'm reporting your post for harassment



Thanks Russ.
Yes it was getting very tiresome having false information repeatedly stated regarding my boyfriend and his previous relationships.

His life is his personal business, and it is not up for discussion here.

Not sure how many times I have to make that point. It seems like a million!

Anyway, back to the thread.


----------



## moore2me

Open letter to my best friend at DIMS,

*I just want all concerned and those who should not be concerned that Soshie is my longest and bestest friend here at DIMS. I consider myself to be one of her mentors and ergo her personal watchdog. *

*This thread now has my interest. My life has been a shipwreck and I would welcome advice from sage and wise persons about methods of avoiding the next iceberg.* I have spent quality and quantity time with men who make the devil himself look like a girl scout. I have lost and gained several hundred pounds during my 60 years of life and have undergone more weight loss procedures, medical treatments, and hocus pocus corrective actions that most girls sitting around this campfire.

I have been called every name in the fatties' book of torment, have been chased on foot, and by car, have had things thrown at me, insulted by total strangers and by ones closest to my heart like my mom, my boss at work, teachers, my best girlfriends and my best male friends. I have been the object of criminal attacks, poison pen letters, newspaper attacks, and religious zealots who thought they were doing God's work. My career has been shredded and my sanity questioned. The medical and weight loss gurus have made a tidy sum of money from my pocketbook.

I am giving you ladies and gentlemen my short bio to make it known that I have been a target all of my life and have emerged stronger and wiser due to my time spent with folks intent on helping me and the ones intent on hurting me.

Multiple sclerosis (MS) has not made me weak - it has become my sparring partner. It has furthered my education on how to handle the bad stuff and enjoy the good stuff that jumps us all during life. *MS has taught me to expect anything can happen and take nothing for granted.* 

*I welcome advice from others on things I need to know.* Examples of this are good recipes for supper, how to get rid of itchy skin, and where to find a decent bra. I enjoy learning more about the world, politics and other what goes on in other countries. * If you want to give me advice on my personal life or "mess" with one of the few people I admire - I just want you to know the score.*


----------



## Shosh

moore2me said:


> Open letter to my best friend at DIMS,
> 
> *I just want all concerned and those who should not be concerned that Soshie is my longest and bestest friend here at DIMS. I consider myself to be one of her mentors and ergo her personal watchdog. *
> 
> *This thread now has my interest. My life has been a shipwreck and I would welcome advice from sage and wise persons about methods of avoiding the next iceberg.* I have spent quality and quantity time with men who make the devil himself look like a girl scout. I have lost and gained several hundred pounds during my 60 years of life and have undergone more weight loss procedures, medical treatments, and hocus pocus corrective actions that most girls sitting around this campfire.
> 
> I have been called every name in the fatties' book of torment, have been chased on foot, and by car, have had things thrown at me, insulted by total strangers and by ones closest to my heart like my mom, my boss at work, teachers, my best girlfriends and my best male friends. I have been the object of criminal attacks, poison pen letters, newspaper attacks, and religious zealots who thought they were doing God's work. My career has been shredded and my sanity questioned. The medical and weight loss gurus have made a tidy sum of money from my pocketbook.
> 
> I am giving you ladies and gentlemen my short bio to make it known that I have been a target all of my life and have emerged stronger and wiser due to my time spent with folks intent on helping me and the ones intent on hurting me.
> 
> Multiple sclerosis (MS) has not made me weak - it has become my sparring partner. It has furthered my education on how to handle the bad stuff and enjoy the good stuff that jumps us all during life. *MS has taught me to expect anything can happen and take nothing for granted.*
> 
> *I welcome advice from others on things I need to know.* Examples of this are good recipes for supper, how to get rid of itchy skin, and where to find a decent bra. I enjoy learning more about the world, politics and other what goes on in other countries. * If you want to give me advice on my personal life or "mess" with one of the few people I admire - I just want you to know the score.*



You are one in a million Cookie:kiss2:
It is not too late for you to be an author! I love the way you opine.:bow:


----------



## KHayes666

moore2me said:


> Open letter to my best friend at DIMS,
> 
> *I just want all concerned and those who should not be concerned that Soshie is my longest and bestest friend here at DIMS. I consider myself to be one of her mentors and ergo her personal watchdog. *
> 
> *This thread now has my interest. My life has been a shipwreck and I would welcome advice from sage and wise persons about methods of avoiding the next iceberg.* I have spent quality and quantity time with men who make the devil himself look like a girl scout. I have lost and gained several hundred pounds during my 60 years of life and have undergone more weight loss procedures, medical treatments, and hocus pocus corrective actions that most girls sitting around this campfire.
> 
> I have been called every name in the fatties' book of torment, have been chased on foot, and by car, have had things thrown at me, insulted by total strangers and by ones closest to my heart like my mom, my boss at work, teachers, my best girlfriends and my best male friends. I have been the object of criminal attacks, poison pen letters, newspaper attacks, and religious zealots who thought they were doing God's work. My career has been shredded and my sanity questioned. The medical and weight loss gurus have made a tidy sum of money from my pocketbook.
> 
> I am giving you ladies and gentlemen my short bio to make it known that I have been a target all of my life and have emerged stronger and wiser due to my time spent with folks intent on helping me and the ones intent on hurting me.
> 
> Multiple sclerosis (MS) has not made me weak - it has become my sparring partner. It has furthered my education on how to handle the bad stuff and enjoy the good stuff that jumps us all during life. *MS has taught me to expect anything can happen and take nothing for granted.*
> 
> *I welcome advice from others on things I need to know.* Examples of this are good recipes for supper, how to get rid of itchy skin, and where to find a decent bra. I enjoy learning more about the world, politics and other what goes on in other countries. * If you want to give me advice on my personal life or "mess" with one of the few people I admire - I just want you to know the score.*



Nobody is messing with her for the sake of messing. What somehow got warped was the fact people CARE about her and simply don't agree about some of the choices she's made. Since when does that make us all bad guys?

Actually I take it back, there ARE people who attack her just to feel better about themselves (I've seen it on other groups) however this is not the case here. The ones who care...or did care anyway just disagreed with some of the behavior she has exhibited.

Some don't like her b/f, some don't like how she treats others, some don't like how she's over 350 pounds with MS and wants to bring a child into this world, the point is....none of this is "messing" with her. This is saying "hey, that might not be the best idea." I don't see any name calling or threats or anything that would be considered an attack. 

Nobody is making fun of her for her weight or MS around here and anyone who does doesn't care about her the same way others have said so. I'm sorry you yourself has had it rough with normal society but again, nobody is attacking you here either. If they do attack you, they royally suck.


----------



## moore2me

KHayes666 said:


> Nobody is messing with her for the sake of messing. What somehow got warped was the fact people CARE about her and simply don't agree about some of the choices she's made. Since when does that make us all bad guys?
> 
> Actually I take it back, there ARE people who attack her just to feel better about themselves (I've seen it on other groups) however this is not the case here. The ones who care...or did care anyway just disagreed with some of the behavior she has exhibited.
> 
> Some don't like her b/f, some don't like how she treats others, some don't like how she's over 350 pounds with MS and wants to bring a child into this world, the point is....none of this is "messing" with her. This is saying "hey, that might not be the best idea." I don't see any name calling or threats or anything that would be considered an attack.
> 
> Nobody is making fun of her for her weight or MS around here and anyone who does doesn't care about her the same way others have said so. I'm sorry you yourself has had it rough with normal society but again, nobody is attacking you here either. If they do attack you, they royally suck.




Dear Mr Hayes,

You my dear Mr Hayes are a good boy. I like you. You are decent and intelligent. I do not consider you one of the hordes of villages waving pitchforks.

*And, I am not grousing about having a rough life. I am just stating facts and believe that what does not break us makes us stronger*. I therefore have a black belt in dealing with American crap. I am fully aware that there are others who have it worse in life - those that get kicked in the head by a mule, women who live in societies where women and rats have equal status, and people who have other more hideous fates - often due to political despots who are looking for money, infamy, or someone to rape.

*FYI for general info - no one is certain MS is an inherited disease. It is more likely it has major environmental factors.* It is likely due to a combination of things we expose ourselves to during modern life. Sort of like frequenting a tanning bed can put us on the A train to skin cancer. And since the subject of young ones has been brought to the table, miraculously it seems having a baby seems to protect women temporarily from MS - sort of like someone on high (angels?) is looking after mom and baby.

For me one of the failures I have learned to live with is not having any natural children. This boat sailed years ago, so there's no point in wallowing in pity over a lost cause. However, my education in Biology and thousands of hours spent teaching teenagers has fully acquainted me with nature's main drive we humans face - to reproduce. Mother Nature knew exactly what she was doing when she put this in our little mammal brains. It is an awesomely compelling genetic law that we all dance to. For any of us mortals to deny it or think we can overcome it shows how puny our efforts will be defeated -sort of like that country song "like two sparrows in a hurricane".


----------



## Shosh

Kevin there are those that do not like the behaviour that you exhibit, but do I write about that here?

The poster in question repeatedly wrote untruths here about my boyfriend.
My boyfriend has not fattened any woman up and then left them, let alone two women. It is a straight out untruth.
I really do not give a damn if some do not like my boyfriend. Those people can bite me. They do not know him like I do.

He is a warm, funny, loving and caring person.

He has his faults, he is not perfect, but who is? I am not.

I also do not care if some do not like me. They do not know me.

For those who are my friends and care about me, I love them in return, and thank you very much.

Now can we leave this alone? Thanks.


----------



## Shosh

I as a 350 pound woman should be able to come here to my thread on Dimensions and talk about my yearning to have a baby.
If I cannot talk about it here without judgement and criticism, where can I talk about it?

My cousin just delivered a perfectly healthy baby boy three weeks ago and she is 43. My other cousin was 42 when her baby was born.

This thread is for friends and supporters. Read and comment on another thread if you do not like what you are reading here. There are plenty of other threads.


----------



## Webmaster

LoveBHMS said:


> ... But if she chooses to put her life and choices out on the internet, people will comment.



And often quite unnecessarily so.


----------



## vardon_grip

LoveBHMS said:


> ...But if she chooses to put her life and choices out on the internet, people will comment.





Webmaster said:


> And often quite unnecessarily so.



To be fair, putting your life and choices on the internet and commenting on said life are equally unnecessary.


----------



## Surlysomething

vardon_grip said:


> To be fair, putting your life and choices on the internet and commenting on said life are equally unnecessary.




I'm not sure if it's unnecessary, but it does open the door for comments. The back and forth conversations here are what make the forum work. I fully expect people to share their opinions when I create a thread or post my opinion. We all know there's a way to comment respectfully and there's a way to be condescending and rude and outright assholish.


Peeps: Have a thick skin if you post about your life and if you don't like what people are saying you should keep certain aspects to yourself. This is the interweb, if it's out there it's OUT THERE.


----------



## Shosh

Surlysomething said:


> I'm not sure if it's unnecessary, but it does open the door for comments. The back and forth conversations here are what make the forum work. I fully expect people to share their opinions when I create a thread or post my opinion. We all know there's a way to comment respectfully and there's a way to be condescending and rude and outright assholish.
> 
> 
> Peeps: Have a thick skin if you post about your life and if you don't like what people are saying you should keep certain aspects to yourself. This is the interweb, if it's out there it's OUT THERE.



It is not even about that though.
This all started from a poster here making an UNTRUE statement about my boyfriend.
There are statements and comments, then are are outright untruths.

Surly, give it a few years, and you will find people trying to put limitations on your life and dreams just because you have MS.
I would advise you not to listen to others who want to give you the doomsday scenario. You have to do what is right for you.

It is VERY RARE to die from MS. Most people with MS live with challenges, but they do live a near normal lifespan, and die from unrelated causes.
Women with MS have babies all the time. Many women in their forties have babies.

I hope you are doing well meanwhile. I do think of you. 

Now back to the thread.


----------



## Surlysomething

Shosh said:


> It is not even about that though.
> This all started from a poster here making an UNTRUE statement about my boyfriend.
> There are statements and comments, then are are outright untruths.



They think what they know is the truth though. It just turns into a vicious circle. I think it's easier to keep the majority of your private life private, but that's just me.

And i'm doing well, thanks!


----------



## Shosh

Surlysomething said:


> They think what they know is the truth though. It just turns into a vicious circle. I think it's easier to keep the majority of your private life private, but that's just me.
> 
> And i'm doing well, thanks!



I have never given out private details about my boyfriend, so that is not the case.

I would like to move on now.


----------



## Surlysomething

Shosh said:


> I have never given out private details about my boyfriend, so that is not the case.
> 
> I would like to move on now.



I think you know what I mean.


----------



## Shosh

Anyway, moving right along.

I am loving my new scooter! I call it the Israeli tank.

It's max weight capacity is 500 pounds. It is a lot bigger and more substantial than my last scooter.

I will try this week to have somebody take a pic of me riding it.


----------



## imfree

Shosh said:


> Anyway, moving right along.
> 
> I am loving my new scooter! I call it the Israeli tank.
> 
> It's max weight capacity is 500 pounds. It is a lot bigger and more substantial than my last scooter.
> 
> I will try this week to have somebody take a pic of me riding it.



A stylish looking mobility vehicle, I must indeed say!


----------



## Danniel.Vincent

Shosh said:


> View attachment 101985
> 
> 
> Here I am. Taken today.
> 
> Crappy quality pic, but I was happy because I found this dress at the thrift store.



crappy qualitiy, extremely beautifull lady =) :smitten:


----------



## moore2me

Shoshie,

I covet your new scooter. Could you give me a link or a manufacturer so I could find more about it?


----------



## imfree

moore2me said:


> Shoshie,
> 
> I covet your new scooter. Could you give me a link or a manufacturer so I could find more about it?



I google pix searched, looks like a mfr named "AFIKIM".


----------



## moore2me

vardon_grip said:


> To be fair, putting your life and choices on the internet and commenting on said life are equally unnecessary.



Dear Vardon_grip, I find two reasons to put my life's affairs on the internet. One is that I have few real people to talk to due to my circumstances. Using the internet is a way of communicating with the hive. Without people to talk to (by the written word) I would be lonely and become more of a curmudegeon.

Number two is I write to warn and/or tell my sisters in this little lifeboat of what can happen in this strange old world. Granted my experiences are a bit antiquated and specific to my little bit of American soil. However, I think some of the things I have gone thru are at least interesting and perhaps good for a girl to know.

I appreciate that those who do not wish to read my riff raff can put me on ignore and not read my posts or threads.


----------



## Shosh

My scooter is from Israel, so I have named it Bibi



View attachment Scoot 1.jpg


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Scoot 7.jpg


Close up, no makeup, lol


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Scoot 2.jpg


My friend Sue took the pics.


----------



## Shosh

View attachment scoot 4.jpg


I love my new scooter


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Scoot 3.jpg


Its a sweet ride


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Scoot5.jpg


Crusing along, only stopped


----------



## Shosh

View attachment scoot6.jpg


Right near the police station.


----------



## mdp123456

Wow, looking amazing!


----------



## moore2me

Shosh said:


> Lovely picture snipped . . . .
> 
> Right near the police station.




Shoshieboo, I don't know how the legal system works in Aussieland, but around my town and most towns in Arkansas, trolling back in front of a police station usually puts a girl on the fast track to a private interview with a couple of officers and perhaps a night in their lovely accomodations for women. You might or might not get a blanket and/or pillow for your concrete bunk. Plus, you will have to pay to get your scooter out of lockup too. The morale is, only drive past the police station once of twice per shift no matter how tempting it is.


----------



## Shosh

mdp123456 said:


> Wow, looking amazing!



Thanks. I love my new scooter, and I love how I look.


----------



## Shosh

moore2me said:


> Shoshieboo, I don't know how the legal system works in Aussieland, but around my town and most towns in Arkansas, trolling back in front of a police station usually puts a girl on the fast track to a private interview with a couple of officers and perhaps a night in their lovely accomodations for women. You might or might not get a blanket and/or pillow for your concrete bunk. Plus, you will have to pay to get your scooter out of lockup too. The morale is, only drive past the police station once of twice per shift no matter how tempting it is.



Hahahaha they were too busy probably eating cake and having cups of tea to arrest this fattie.

I got your message re the specifications for this scooter. The printed info that I have says it's weight capacity is 500 pounds. The video also says 500 pounds.
This could be an updated model. Not sure.


----------



## daddyoh70

Shosh, love the scooter! You look as good now as you ever have!


----------



## mimosa

That's a nice scooter. You look sexy in it! :smitten:


----------



## Shosh

daddyoh70 said:


> Shosh, love the scooter! You look as good now as you ever have!



Thanks so much.



mimosa said:


> That's a nice scooter. You look sexy in it! :smitten:



Thank you Mimi


----------



## LifeTraveller

Thanks for posting the pics of the new scooter. It looks very well made and sturdy, but at the same time, looks nimble enough to get you in and out of wherever you need to go. 

The one thing I've noticed the most on the pictures you've posted (including your trip to visit your guy) Is the "three" things that show in your face, Happiness, comfort, and contentment. . There seems to be so little of those in the world these days. . It's wonderful to see them in your face.. It does a persons heart good to see such things. . 

Thank you so very much for sharing.


----------



## Shosh

LifeTraveller said:


> Thanks for posting the pics of the new scooter. It looks very well made and sturdy, but at the same time, looks nimble enough to get you in and out of wherever you need to go.
> 
> The one thing I've noticed the most on the pictures you've posted (including your trip to visit your guy) Is the "three" things that show in your face, Happiness, comfort, and contentment. . There seems to be so little of those in the world these days. . It's wonderful to see them in your face.. It does a persons heart good to see such things. .
> 
> Thank you so very much for sharing.



Thanks for your thoughts.

I am very happy within myself, very at peace with who I am, very contented.
I love how I look.
I am glad it shows.
I enjoy my life, and I have so much to be thankful for.


----------



## stuffedbellylover

Nice photos Shosh!

Is the scooter needed due to your MS or due to your growing weight, please? Or due to both?

Anyway you must be glad it is a scooter from Israel as you are Jewish if I remember correctly! So you have a kosher scooter now! 

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## Shosh

stuffedbellylover said:


> Nice photos Shosh!
> 
> Is the scooter needed due to your MS or due to your growing weight, please? Or due to both?
> 
> Anyway you must be glad it is a scooter from Israel as you are Jewish if I remember correctly! So you have a kosher scooter now!
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Chris



Hi,
I primarily have a scooter because I have Multiple Sclerosis. Walking long distances is hard for me now, and I need to conserve my energy so that I am able to do all the things I need to do in a day.
Of course walking is getting harder for me with the added weight that is going on also. So a bit of both.
I hope that answers your question.


----------



## Webmaster

Shosh said:


> My scooter is from Israel, so I have named it Bibi



Thing looks like it was built by Aston Martin! A fine machine for a fine lady.


----------



## moore2me

stuffedbellylover said:


> Nice photos Shosh!
> 
> Is the scooter needed due to your MS or due to your growing weight, please? Or due to both?
> 
> Anyway you must be glad it is a scooter from Israel as you are Jewish if I remember correctly! So you have a kosher scooter now!
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Chris



With Shoshie's permission, I would also like to add that a lot of the year Australia is very hot. Hot weather to someone with MS is like kryptonite is to Superman. Having a scooter to ride lets us go places in warm weather that we probably couldn't go without it. Plus, it allows us to travel without stumbling, falling and breaking an ankle.


----------



## Shosh

Webmaster said:


> Thing looks like it was built by Aston Martin! A fine machine for a fine lady.



Thanks so much Chief.


----------



## Shosh

moore2me said:


> With Shoshie's permission, I would also like to add that a lot of the year Australia is very hot. Hot weather to someone with MS is like kryptonite is to Superman. Having a scooter to ride lets us go places in warm weather that we probably couldn't go without it. Plus, it allows us to travel without stumbling, falling and breaking an ankle.



Well in Northern Australia it is hot for much of the year.

Where I live in Southern Australia it is hot in the summer/Autumn months December through to about the end of March, and sometimes into April.

People with MS most definately need a scooter in the summer months, and for safety reasons as Cookie said.

Anyway, my MS is only one small part of who I am, and I dont really wish to focus on it to the exclusion of everything else.


----------



## Shosh

I had my hair cut yesterday. It was so long and thick, and I just felt like I needed a change. 

View attachment Resized green.jpg


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Resized Green 3.jpg


Another crappy Iphone pic.


----------



## Shosh

So I am thinking that I really need to start using the sewing machine my friend CC lent me, to learn to make some clothes for myself.
I am a size 32 now, and it is impossible to find many clothes that fit me.

I really need some new dresses and skirts. I know that you can order plus size clothes online, but I have to usually order them from the US, and it can become costly if you want a number of items.

We really need a Plus, plus size clothes store to open here with mega big sizes.


----------



## BigFA

The two pictures above are really pretty. Love your shorter hair and your smile. You look terrific.:smitten:


----------



## rustydog7

You ate so beautiful Abidjan, especially when you smile.:wubu:


----------



## Shosh

BigFA said:


> The two pictures above are really pretty. Love your shorter hair and your smile. You look terrific.:smitten:



Thank so much



rustydog7 said:


> You ate so beautiful Abidjan, especially when you smile.:wubu:



Thanks I think:huh:


----------



## stuffedbellylover

Nice face shots, Shosh!

Of course I understand you don´t want your MS being a big part of your topic... aorry if my asking bothers you! But I just want to know if you are as well as you can be, you see? ;-)

So I hope your MS won´t progress anymore as it seems you got one of the middle-strong resp. strong versions of it... Let´s all hope you won´t be paralysed in a few years! Crossing fingers!!! 

All the best and thank you for all the enlightening answers,

Chris


----------



## Shosh

stuffedbellylover said:


> Nice face shots, Shosh!
> 
> Of course I understand you don´t want your MS being a big part of your topic... aorry if my asking bothers you! But I just want to know if you are as well as you can be, you see? ;-)
> 
> So I hope your MS won´t progress anymore as it seems you got one of the middle-strong resp. strong versions of it... Let´s all hope you won´t be paralysed in a few years! Crossing fingers!!!
> 
> All the best and thank you for all the enlightening answers,
> 
> Chris



Hi Chris,
I thank you for your interest 

I guess I am sensitive about the whole MS thing, because it is but one part of my life, it is not my whole life.

I have also been told that certain people have been discussing my personal desire to have a child and the fact that I have MS, on a private Facebook forum, and criticizing my wish. I find this hurtful and offensive.
Some people seem to be just obsessed when it comes to this.

My friend is a midwife and she has delivered babies for many women who have disabilities, it happens all that time, so people need to take their personal prejudices and go and live their own life.


----------



## Russell Williams

Some people whose bodies work very well are horrible parents. Some people whose bodies work very well go to jail because they're such bad parents.

Having a nonstandard body complicates life in many ways but it does not prevent a person from giving love, guidance, and sustenance to a child. Many of the women who post here have nonstandard sizes and are mothers. I'm assuming that the vast majority of them are excellent mothers who are doing wonderful jobs of raising their children.

My daughter's mother weighed about 500 pounds. Our daughter was high functioning autistic and raised with love, joy, and happiness. Our daughter knows she is loved and, through the autism, she returns the love. She is now 33 years old. Now that my legs do not work as well as they did once upon a time it is very wonderful that my daughter loves to be with me and takes great pride in helping make my life easier by doing some of the chores around the house that are painful for me to do.


----------



## Shosh

Russell Williams said:


> Some people whose bodies work very well are horrible parents. Some people whose bodies work very well go to jail because they're such bad parents.
> 
> Having a nonstandard body complicates life in many ways but it does not prevent a person from giving love, guidance, and sustenance to a child. Many of the women who post here have nonstandard sizes and are mothers. I'm assuming that the vast majority of them are excellent mothers who are doing wonderful jobs of raising their children.
> 
> My daughter's mother weighed about 500 pounds. Our daughter was high functioning autistic and raised with love, joy, and happiness. Our daughter knows she is loved and, through the autism, she returns the love. She is now 33 years old. Now that my legs do not work as well as they did once upon a time it is very wonderful that my daughter loves to be with me and takes great pride in helping make my life easier by doing some of the chores around the house that are painful for me to do.




Exactly Russell! Thanks so much for sharing your thoughts.
Just because a woman has no disability it does not mean she will be a perfect parent. We have seen that time and again.

We have also seen women with disabilities have babies and with adjustments to their lives be able to function quite well, and be wonderful mothers.


----------



## mimosa

Shosh said:


> I had my hair cut yesterday. It was so long and thick, and I just felt like I needed a change.





Shosh said:


> View attachment 103242
> 
> 
> Another crappy Iphone pic.



You look beautiful. 

When I look at you...I DO NOT see MS.....I see YOU, your beauty, heart and soul. And if it's your desire to have a child, then do it! You don't have to explain it to anyone. Only to your doctor and your man. Blessings to you. :happy:


----------



## Shosh

mimosa said:


> You look beautiful.
> 
> When I look at you...I DO NOT see MS.....I see YOU, your beauty, heart and soul. And if it's your desire to have a child, then do it! You don't have to explain it to anyone. Only to your doctor and your man. Blessings to you. :happy:



Thanks Mimi. That is kind of you.


----------



## stuffedbellylover

You have plans to get pregnant, Shosh?

Good luck for that endeavour! 

All the best,

Chris


----------



## Gordo Mejor

Shosh said:


> I had my hair cut yesterday. It was so long and thick, and I just felt like I needed a change.



You're lovely.


----------



## bigbootylover

Looking very fat and happy, Shosh! Love the way the belly is filling out


----------



## tonynyc

Shosh said:


> View attachment 103242
> 
> 
> Another crappy Iphone pic.





Shosh said:


> I had my hair cut yesterday. It was so long and thick, and I just felt like I needed a change.



*Shosh: nice pics- the new look suits you well... *


----------



## Shosh

stuffedbellylover said:


> You have plans to get pregnant, Shosh?
> 
> Good luck for that endeavour!
> 
> All the best,
> 
> Chris


Thanks so much Chris


Gordo Mejor said:


> You're lovely.



That's very kind of you. Thanks


bigbootylover said:


> Looking very fat and happy, Shosh! Love the way the belly is filling out


Yes well I am fat and I am happy, life is wonderful. 


tonynyc said:


> *Shosh: nice pics- the new look suits you well... *


Thanks Tony. My hair is so thick, that when it is very long it is quite heavy, so it is nice to have it a bit shorter now.


----------



## Shosh

I received the great news today that the mammogram that I had last week shows no signs of breast cancer, and that it is all clear.
My cousin is recovering from breast cancer, and had to have a double mastectomy. She is only 46 years old. 
She is a wonderful, brave, funny woman though, and nothing keeps her down for long.
I love her very much.

I am a very healthy woman and that is good.

I have many blessings in my life, and so much to be thankful for. I pray for others to have many blessings also.


----------



## Russell Williams

Shosh said:


> I have many blessings in my life, and so much to be thankful for. I pray for others to have many blessings also.



I pray that you and many others here also have many blessings and learn to live with each other and kindness and love and acceptance. 

Actually Shosh it appears that you have already got it down pat the part about living with others in kindness and love and acceptance


----------



## imfree

Shosh said:


> I received the great news today that the mammogram that I had last week shows no signs of breast cancer, and that it is all clear.
> My cousin is recovering from breast cancer, and had to have a double mastectomy. She is only 46 years old.
> She is a wonderful, brave, funny woman though, and nothing keeps her down for long.
> I love her very much.
> 
> I am a very healthy woman and that is good.
> 
> *I have many blessings in my life, and so much to be thankful for. I pray for others to have many blessings also*.



As do I, Lovely Lady. It blows my mind that I can be poor, but so rich! I wish blessings and peace for all people.


----------



## bbwbud

Shosh said:


> I received the great news today that the mammogram that I had last week shows no signs of breast cancer, and that it is all clear.
> My cousin is recovering from breast cancer, and had to have a double mastectomy. She is only 46 years old.
> She is a wonderful, brave, funny woman though, and nothing keeps her down for long.
> I love her very much.
> 
> I am a very healthy woman and that is good.
> 
> I have many blessings in my life, and so much to be thankful for. I pray for others to have many blessings also.



So glad you recognize your blessings and pray that others may be similarly blessed. Have a great day!


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Smexy 2.jpg


I took this tonight. My new dress I bought on Ebay.

I love dresses. I never wear pants.


----------



## JASmith

Shosh said:


> View attachment 104373
> 
> 
> I took this tonight. My new dress I bought on Ebay.
> 
> I love dresses. I never wear pants.


It looks good on you!


----------



## moore2me

Shosh said:


> View attachment 104373
> 
> 
> I took this tonight. My new dress I bought on Ebay.
> 
> I love dresses. I never wear pants.



Hi Shoshieboo! You know you could probably make a copy of the pattern for this dress pretty easy. Then you could make your own out of some material you like. (I could walk you thru it or several others also could from DIMS.)


----------



## Shosh

JASmith said:


> It looks good on you!


Thanks so much



moore2me said:


> Hi Shoshieboo! You know you could probably make a copy of the pattern for this dress pretty easy. Then you could make your own out of some material you like. (I could walk you thru it or several others also could from DIMS.)



I would love to learn how Cookie  I love dresses and would love to have a lot more.


----------



## bigbootylover

Whoa shoshie, you've got some mega curves going on in that new dress! You keep getting better and better all the time


----------



## eastcoastfa

You are looking really good Shosh. Hope you are enjoying life.


----------



## Shosh

bigbootylover said:


> Whoa shoshie, you've got some mega curves going on in that new dress! You keep getting better and better all the time


Kind of you to say 



eastcoastfa said:


> You are looking really good Shosh. Hope you are enjoying life.



Thanks so much! I am emjoying life very much, and I am very happy as well.


----------



## degek2001

Wow, that dress shows realy good your lovely curves.


----------



## stuffedbellylover

Hey Shosh,

how cute you look in that dress! 

Best wishes,

Chris


----------



## Shosh

degek2001 said:


> Wow, that dress shows realy good your lovely curves.



Thank you so much 



stuffedbellylover said:


> Hey Shosh,
> 
> how cute you look in that dress!
> 
> Best wishes,
> 
> Chris



Thanks Chris


----------



## BigFA

Shosh:

Congratulations on your clean bill of health. Great news. I must admit you look fabulous in that new dress. I love the way it emphasizes your voluptuous curves. Thanks for sharing.:smitten:


----------



## pineapplechertdog

BigFA said:


> Shosh:
> 
> Congratulations on your clean bill of health. Great news. I must admit you look fabulous in that new dress. I love the way it emphasizes your voluptuous curves. Thanks for sharing.:smitten:



My sentaments exactly!!!


----------



## Shosh

BigFA said:


> Shosh:
> 
> Congratulations on your clean bill of health. Great news. I must admit you look fabulous in that new dress. I love the way it emphasizes your voluptuous curves. Thanks for sharing.:smitten:


Thank you so much, that is very kind of you to say re my health 



pineapplechertdog said:


> My sentaments exactly!!!



Thanks Pineapple


----------



## Shosh

Well I am very excited and happy to say that I am going back to Canada in six weeks time.

Everything has been booked and organized for quite a while now. Just counting down the days.

I will be in Canada for twelve weeks.


----------



## s13

Shosh said:


> Well I am very excited and happy to say that I am going back to Canada in six weeks time.
> 
> Everything has been booked and organized for quite a while now. Just counting down the days.
> 
> I will be in Canada for twelve weeks.



Thats good to hear. What part of Canada? Ive been to Vancouver, Winnipeg and Toronto  Not since 2001 though
You look good stacked


----------



## Shosh

s13 said:


> Thats good to hear. What part of Canada? Ive been to Vancouver, Winnipeg and Toronto  Not since 2001 though
> You look good stacked



I am returning to Ontario. I spent three months there at the same time last year


----------



## HottiMegan

Have a wonderful trip


----------



## Shosh

HottiMegan said:


> Have a wonderful trip



Thanks so much Megan I am sure that I will

I am looking forward to being back in Canada again with Timothy.

I am not however looking forward to the 22 hours of flying from Australia once again


----------



## s13

Hectic..Remember to do leg exercises and to take an aspirin to help stop deep vein thrombosis


----------



## Shosh

s13 said:


> Hectic..Remember to do leg exercises and to take an aspirin to help stop deep vein thrombosis



Yes I am very careful to get up and walk around in the plane frequently, and I always do leg exercises.


----------



## jason'sgottenfat

Shosh said:


> View attachment 104373
> 
> 
> I took this tonight. My new dress I bought on Ebay.
> 
> I love dresses. I never wear pants.


I am really late to this thread,...
(Better late than never)
You look very, very stunning in this dress,.....I think though that you would have the ability to make a burlap sack sexy,...It may may be me,..but you look a bit more plump in this picture as compared to your last one,...???
I am not privy to all of the previous drama on the thread but my very sincere best to you.
Sidenote: I love Australians,...anyone the British Empire didn't want to associate with is fine by me,..LMAO ( I say that with absolutely no kind of Irish bias whatsoever)


----------



## Shosh

jason'sgottenfat said:


> I am really late to this thread,...
> (Better late than never)
> You look very, very stunning in this dress,.....I think though that you would have the ability to make a burlap sack sexy,...It may may be me,..but you look a bit more plump in this picture as compared to your last one,...???
> I am not privy to all of the previous drama on the thread but my very sincere best to you.
> Sidenote: I love Australians,...anyone the British Empire didn't want to associate with is fine by me,..LMAO ( I say that with absolutely no kind of Irish bias whatsoever)



Thank you for your kind words


----------



## Shosh

View attachment Train 4.jpg


Here I am out enjoying the warm spring weather in Australia.

I am going back to Canada in just over two weeks time, which I am so excited about.

Just enjoying some last minute sunshine before I go.


----------



## azerty

What a beautiful picture. Thank you for sharing


----------



## Shosh

azerty said:


> What a beautiful picture. Thank you for sharing



Thank you so much


----------



## sanderbwa

Oh, warm spring weather, sunshine. I haven't seen sunshine in the last week or so but fog and rain. Wish I were living down under


----------



## Shosh

sanderbwa said:


> Oh, warm spring weather, sunshine. I haven't seen sunshine in the last week or so but fog and rain. Wish I were living down under



Haha, yeah well I am leaving Australia in three days time and going to Canada, so I will be coming into cold weather. That is fine with me, as I hate very hot weather, and it gets very hot here.


----------



## Shosh

Hi,
This photo was taken last night.

I have not been on for quite a while. Busy and happy.

Hope everyone is well.

Shosh

View attachment Dims.jpg


----------



## Jah

Shosh said:


> Hi,
> This photo was taken last night.
> 
> I have not been on for quite a while. Busy and happy.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Shosh
> 
> View attachment 110047


Love the dress!!


----------



## Shosh

Jah said:


> Love the dress!!



Thanks so much


----------



## SprocketRocket

Shosh said:


> Hi,
> This photo was taken last night.
> 
> I have not been on for quite a while. Busy and happy.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Shosh
> 
> View attachment 110047



You look great Shosh! How was Vegas?


----------



## Shosh

SprocketRocket said:


> You look great Shosh! How was Vegas?



I don't know. I have never been to Vegas, lol.


----------



## SprocketRocket

Shosh said:


> I don't know. I have never been to Vegas, lol.



Oh, I thought you went, lol. I did.. You still look great though, lady!


----------



## azerty

Shosh said:


> Hi,
> This photo was taken last night.
> 
> I have not been on for quite a while. Busy and happy.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Shosh
> 
> View attachment 110047



Very nice, you look good. Happy to know you are busy and happy


----------



## lily352

Love the look! Glad to know that you're doing well! Have missed your encouraging posts.


----------



## Shosh

azerty said:


> Very nice, you look good. Happy to know you are busy and happy


Thank you 


lily352 said:


> Love the look! Glad to know that you're doing well! Have missed your encouraging posts.



Aww thanks so much


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Shosh said:


> Hi,
> This photo was taken last night.
> 
> I have not been on for quite a while. Busy and happy.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Shosh
> 
> View attachment 110047



Wow where have you been?! haven't seen you in forever haha!


----------



## Shosh

HeavyDuty24 said:


> Wow where have you been?! haven't seen you in forever haha!



I have been off enjoying life


----------



## SprocketRocket

Looking great, Shoshie. How much have you stacked on?


----------



## rebit80

Looking lovely as always. Hope your life is going well


----------



## ohiofa

WOW! You look amazing! BTW, I love that your rockin' the VBO as well.


----------



## HeavyDuty24

Shosh said:


> I have been off enjoying life



O well that is good, welcome back!


----------



## Shosh

SprocketRocket said:


> Looking great, Shoshie. How much have you stacked on?


A lot, lol


rebit80 said:


> Looking lovely as always. Hope your life is going well


Thanks 



ohiofa said:


> WOW! You look amazing! BTW, I love that your rockin' the VBO as well.


Thanks
What is a VBO?



HeavyDuty24 said:


> O well that is good, welcome back!


Thanks so much


----------



## ohiofa

Thanks
What is a VBO?


Its the acronym for "Visible Belly Outline."


----------



## DrFeedWell

Shosh said:


> Hi,
> This photo was taken last night.
> 
> I have not been on for quite a while. Busy and happy.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Shosh
> 
> View attachment 110047



You are looking fantastic!!!


----------



## Shosh

ohiofa said:


> Thanks
> What is a VBO?
> 
> 
> Its the acronym for "Visible Belly Outline."


Oh ok.



DrFeedWell said:


> You are looking fantastic!!!



Thank you


----------



## DutchFA

I love the woman!


----------



## Shosh

DutchFA said:


> I love the woman!


Thanks so much


----------



## Shosh

Here I am last weekend with the very beautiful Big Cutie Mz Puss.
She is Australia's most beautiful SSBBW web model, and she is a lovely person and a friend also 
View attachment Resized Julie.jpg


----------



## azerty

You two look so good


----------



## Iannathedriveress

Shosh said:


> Here I am last weekend with the very beautiful Big Cutie Mz Puss.
> She is Australia's most beautiful SSBBW web model, and she is a lovely person and a friend also
> View attachment 110120



You both are so sexy!


----------



## bigirlover

Shosh said:


> Hi,
> This photo was taken last night.
> 
> I have not been on for quite a while. Busy and happy.
> 
> Hope everyone is well.
> 
> Shosh
> 
> View attachment 110047



Absolutely gorgeous.


----------



## DutchFA

Nice girls in Australia!


----------



## Shosh

azerty said:


> You two look so good


Thanks so much 



ClutchingIA19 said:


> You both are so sexy!



Thank you 



bigirlover said:


> Absolutely gorgeous.


Kind of you to say 



DutchFA said:


> Nice girls in Australia!



Yes we are indeed Aussie girls


----------



## bbwbud

Shosh said:


> Here I am last weekend with the very beautiful Big Cutie Mz Puss.
> She is Australia's most beautiful SSBBW web model, and she is a lovely person and a friend also
> View attachment 110120



If i was standing between the two of you I could die a happy man.


----------



## Shosh

View attachment purple small.jpg


I went to a Christmas party today for the organization that I volunteer for. 
We had a nice time.


----------



## azerty

Shosh said:


> View attachment 111645
> 
> 
> I went to a Christmas party today for the organization that I volunteer for.
> We had a nice time.



Shosh, you are always so chic, beautiful and for what I read a good person also. I hope the party went well


----------



## Shosh

azerty said:


> Shosh, you are always so chic, beautiful and for what I read a good person also. I hope the party went well



Merci 

You are always so kind to all the ladies here.


----------



## azerty

Shosh said:


> Merci
> 
> You are always so kind to all the ladies here.




I see you can speak french


----------



## Shosh

azerty said:


> I see you can speak french



I can speak about three words of it, haha.


----------



## rebit80

Looking so lovely Good to see you again!


----------



## Shosh

rebit80 said:


> Looking so lovely Good to see you again!



Thanks so much!


----------



## Shosh

View attachment 1479519_10151908984307911_586428968_n.jpg


My friend came home and found this snake in her driveway. Gah!
Summer in rural Australia.
Luckily her hubby dispatched it to the next life!
*shudders*


----------



## azerty

Shosh said:


> View attachment 111659
> 
> 
> My friend came home and found this snake in her driveway. Gah!
> Summer in rural Australia.
> Luckily her hubby dispatched it to the next life!
> *shudders*



Wow
I would like to go to Australia, but for people not for snakes


----------



## Shosh

azerty said:


> Wow
> I would like to go to Australia, but for people not for snakes



Haha yeah. We have some very poisonous snakes and spiders here.

Before anybody takes this pic out of context also, my friend lives on a rural property far from any help, and she is a breeder of Labradors.
Snakes can kill dogs rapidly, and they present a clear and present danger to humans also.
Her husband did not have time to wait around for a snake catcher to catch the snake.


----------



## azerty

Shosh said:


> Haha yeah. We have some very poisonous snakes and spiders here.
> 
> Before anybody takes this pic out of context also, my friend lives on a rural property far from any help, and she is a breeder of Labradors.
> Snakes can kill dogs rapidly, and they present a clear and present danger to humans also.
> Her husband did not have time to wait around for a snake catcher to catch the snake.



Good to read this. I guess it around midnight now in Australia ? Have a good night


----------



## rebit80

Not a fan of snakes at all. Non dangerous ones I leave alone if possible.


----------



## Shosh

Better a dead snake than a dead dog.

This snake is the Eastern Brown Snake the second most venomous snake there is.

It is native to Australia, Papua New Guinea, and Indonesia.

It is found all down the east coast of Australia.


----------



## azerty

So I guess it happens often to find snakes in your garden where you live ?


----------



## Shosh

azerty said:


> So I guess it happens often to find snakes in your garden where you live ?



Yes we have to be careful.

We get a lot of blue tongued lizards also.


----------



## lille

Shosh said:


> Yes we have to be careful.
> 
> We get a lot of blue tongued lizards also.



Blue tongues are so cute!


----------



## Shosh

lille said:


> Blue tongues are so cute!



There are two that live in my garden


----------



## moore2me

Shosh said:


> Haha yeah. We have some very poisonous snakes and spiders here.
> 
> Before anybody takes this pic out of context also, my friend lives on a rural property far from any help, and she is a breeder of Labradors.
> Snakes can kill dogs rapidly, and they present a clear and present danger to humans also.
> Her husband did not have time to wait around for a snake catcher to catch the snake.



Shoshie, You know me as a peculiar girl and a lover of American snakes. I would never, never tell you how to handle your local Aussie reptilian creatures. Our American snakes don't have near the toxic venom that the Australian snakes (and a few other beasties have - cane toad for example). There are other countries too that have some snakes that are super deadly. Some places that come to mind are India (cobras), Africa (black mamba), and don't forget the famous poison frogs in South America that the natives would use to tip their arrows. 

I am using my last little bit of computer time to write this before I go to bed tonight. I do not expect the power to be on tomorrow. Have fun - Camp out at your own home!!


----------



## Shosh

moore2me said:


> Shoshie, You know me as a peculiar girl and a lover of American snakes. I would never, never tell you how to handle your local Aussie reptilian creatures. Our American snakes don't have near the toxic venom that the Australian snakes (and a few other beasties have - cane toad for example). There are other countries too that have some snakes that are super deadly. Some places that come to mind are India (cobras), Africa (black mamba), and don't forget the famous poison frogs in South America that the natives would use to tip their arrows.
> 
> I am using my last little bit of computer time to write this before I go to bed tonight. I do not expect the power to be on tomorrow. Have fun - Camp out at your own home!!



Hi Cookie,
Yes our snakes are VERY venomous. As I said better a dead snake than a dead dog everytime!
I hope you are well. I miss you.
xoxo


----------

